# Your CPU Timeline



## xu^ (Jan 5, 2008)

Thought id compliment the video card timeline thread with this

oldest thru to the most recent...


486DX2-66MHZ (Sold)
486DX4-100MHZ (Sold)
Cyrix PR200+ (What a sack of S**T this was) (Sold)
Intel Pentium 166 MHZ (Sold)
Intel Pentium 233 MHZ (Sold)
AMD K6-2 500 MHZ (Dead)
AMD Duron 650 MHZ @850MHZ  (My 1st overclocked CPU  ) (Sold)
Intel Pentium 3 800 MHZ (unused)
Intel Pentium 3 933 MHZ (unused)
Intel Pentium 3 1GHZ (in use in 3rd rig)
Intel Pentium 3 1.226GHZ (Dead)
AMD Thunderbird 1GHZ (Sold)
AMD Thunderbird 1.4GHZ (A M8 has it Boxed up along with its board)
AMD XP 1700+ @2.0GHZ (Sold)
AMD XP 2800+ (unused)
AMD 64 3200+ @2.3GHZ (Friend has it)
AMD 64 4000+ @2.4ghz (unused)
AMD X2 4200+ @2.6GHZ (Sold)
Intel E2160 1.8GHZ @2.5GHZ (Sold)
Intel E7200 2.5GHZ @3.2GHZ (Current 2nd PC)
Intel Q6600 2.4GHZ @3.2GHZ (Current)

Who knows whats to come next


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2008)

I love these 

AMD Somthing idk
Intel Pentium 1 no idea what mhz
AMD Somthing
Another AMD somthing idk
Intel Pentium 4 1.6ghz
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2.8ghz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ @ 2.2ghz


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 5, 2008)

Pentium 1
Pentium 3
Pentium 4 (2.2ghz)
Pentium 4 (3.0 ghz) 
Core 2 Duo E6400

What a wonderful way to boost postcount


----------



## black light burns (Jan 5, 2008)

Pentium 1
Pentium 2
AMD KII
AMD KIII
Pentium 3
Celeron 2
Celeron D 
Pentium 4


----------



## BullGod (Jan 5, 2008)

Damn, only kids on this website. I started with a 286 machine which had 3MB of RAM and it was alot in those days  Too many to remember though, mainly Intel. I almost had a cyrix too but I opted for a new LG stereo instead. The best choice of my life. Had an Athlon that my mother is currently using...


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 5, 2008)

Motorola 68000  8MHz  +1MB RAM  (18 years ago)
Motorola 68030  16MHz+32MHz (DSP Motorola 56001) +4MB RAM 

(capable of multi track live audio recording with Cubase anno 1993 )






Intel PIII Celeron  333MHz +32MB RAM
AMD Duron  800MHz +256MB RAM
AMD AthlonXP 1533 MHz +512MB RAM
AMD AthlonXP 3200+ @2405MHz +1024MB RAM
AMD Athlon64 3700+ @2705MHz +2048MB RAM


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 5, 2008)

I think when I was real small I was useing a Windows 95 Computer with an Intel Pentium 2.

Intel Pentium 3

Intel Pentium 4

Intel Pentium 4 HT

AMD Athlon 64 3800+ s939

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ s939

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ AM2

Amd Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Black Edition AM2(Current)

Watch someone make a MotherBoard Timeline Thread lol...


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2008)

P.E.T.
V.I.C. 20
Commodore 64
Commodore 128
IBM PCjr. 8086 (The original Kings Quest FTW!)
386SX 16mhz
486DX2 66mhz
Pentium 100mhz?
PII 200mhz
PIII 400mhz
Cyrix (no idea, mabye around the 800mhz area)
AMD K6 Socket 7
AMD K62 Super Socket 7 Started overclocking... mostly failed
AMD Athlon 1400 non-thunderbird-> Overclocking got better, was dissapointed that my chip was non t-bird.
AMD Athlon 64 Newcastle 2800+
AMD Athlon 64 Venice 3400+ This chip was a s754 monster!  Sold it to d44ve!
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ Still have it running at 2.65ghz
AMD Opteron 170 3.0ghz 1.375v's all the time for the past year
Intel E8400
Intel Q6600


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Mine goes back a ways but many years in between upgrades

MOS65c02 (Apple IIc)
286 
486
PII 233Mhz
C2D E6600
Nehalem??


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 5, 2008)

so far i know
Intel pentium 1 150mhz ?
Intel Pentium 2 222mhz
Intel pentium 4 1,7ghz
Intel Pentium 4 2ghz
Intel pentium 4 3ghz
Next one wil be bloomfield

INTEL FOR EVER


----------



## Mr.President (Jan 5, 2008)

486
AMD KII
AMD KIII
AMD 2800+
AMD 3000+ venice s939
Intel Core 2 duo E6750


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 5, 2008)

Hehee, another one to test out the memory  (this will be even harder than the video card one)


Commodore 16
Commodore 128D
(had a Commodore 64 mode, kinda funny nowadays to think making computer WORSE to be able to play )
PC era ->


Intel 386 SX 16MHz
Intel 386 SX 33MHz
Cyrix 486 DX 40MHz (short lived, not sure of the model, but my first faulty CPU)
Intel 486 DX2 66MHZ
Intel 486 DX4 100MHZ
AMD K6 166MHz
AMD K6-2 333MHz
AMD K6-III 450MHz (not 100% sure)
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ "Thoroughbred B"
AMD Athlon XP 2500+ "Barton" @ 2000MHz
Now it gets easy as I have my 3dmark scores up with all processor & GPU types/speeds

AMD Athlon XP 3200+ "Barton, 2.2GHz version" @ 2300MHz
AMD A64 3000+ "Venice E4 S939" @ 2250mhz
AMD A64 3200+ "Venice E6 S939" @ 2400mhz
AMD A64 3700+ "San Diego E6" @ 2670mhz
Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 3000MHz (current)

Whew that took long (45min or so..)!


----------



## spud107 (Jan 5, 2008)

p2 233
p3 1ghz
axp 2100
p4/celeron 2ghz
axp 2800
a64 4000
x2 4200


----------



## ccleorina (Jan 5, 2008)

So far from Intel CPU...
Intel Pentium 133Mhz
Intel Pentium MMX 233Mhz
Intel Pentium II 500Mhz
Intel Pentium III 800Mhz, 1000Mhz
Intel Pentium 4 1.7Ghz, 2.4Ghz, 3.2Ghz HT 478

Intel Pentium D 820, 925, 945 775
Intel Core 2 Duo E6400, E4400, E4500 775
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 775
Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6850 775

Intel Xeon X3220 2.4Ghz 775

So far from AMD CPU...
AMD Duron 1.2Ghz 462
AMD Athlon XP 1800+, 2000+, 2400+, 2800+, 3200+ 462
AMD Sempron 2500+ 754
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 939
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ AM2

AMD Phenom 9600 X4 2.3 (That i use now) AM2+
AMD Phenom FX X4 (Wait For Next Upgrade)


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> P.E.T.
> V.I.C. 20
> Commodore 64
> Commodore 128
> ...



Damn how old are you?


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2008)

Demos_sav said:


> Damn how old are you?



31


----------



## reverze (Jan 5, 2008)

Bunch of IBM and Intel Procs...
AMD 3200
AMD X2 5200
AMD X2 6000


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 5, 2008)

i feel quite lame compared to the guys that go back years and years

ones that have been in my house and specified whether mine or not or still working

intel Pentium 2 - 222mhz mine, got upgraded
AMD Duron - 1.1ghz mine, still goes
intel Celeron - speed unkown not mine, gone forever
Pentium 4 - 2.4ghz not mine, brothers took it away
AMD 64 3200+ 939pin - 2.0ghz mine, still using
AMD 3800+ AM2 - 2.4ghmz mine, in box
AMD x2 4600+ AM2 - 2.7ghz mine, main rig

ive used pcs before that just never had any in the house just owned a console before that


----------



## hat (Jan 5, 2008)

AMD K6-II 400MHz
Intel Celeron 2GHz s478
Intel Pentium 4 2.8GHz s478
Intel Pentium 4 3GHz s478
and now, my AMD Athlon64 x2 5200+ @ 2.75GHz, hoping to hit 3GHz stable when I get my AC Freezer 64 Pro.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Dad's / Mom's / Mine CPU Toys:*

*Personal Computers:*
- Intel's 4004 Microprocessor [1970]
- Intel's 8008 Microprocessor [1972]
- Intel's 8080 2Mhz Microprocessor [1974]
- Commodore 6502 [1977]
- Intel's 8086 4.77Mhz Microprocessor[1978]
- Sinclair ZX-80 3.25Mhz [1980]
- IMB 5150 / Intel's 8088 [1982]
- Motorola 68000 7.8Mhz [1984]
- Intel 25Mhz 486 [1989]
- Intel 60Mhz Pentium [1993]
- PowerPC 601 100Mhz [1995]
- Intel 300Mhz Pentium II [1997]
- Intel Pentium III 750Mhz [1999 - Alive]
- Intel Pentium 4 1.5Ghz [2000]
- AMD Athlon 1.0Ghz [2000]
*^ All Above Are Dead/Or Stored (Except P3 1999)*
- Intel Pentium 4 2.2Ghz [2002 - Alive]
- AMD Athlon 3200+ 2.8Ghz [2003 - Alive]
- Intel Pentium 4 3.2Ghz (Dell) [2004 - Alive]
- AMD Athlon 3400+ 3.0Ghz [2005 - Dead]
- Intel Xeon 5050 3.2Ghz [2006 - Stored]
- AMD Athlon 6400+ BE 3.4Ghz [2007 - Current]


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 5, 2008)

ccleorina said:


> So far from Intel CPU...
> Intel Pentium 133Mhz
> Intel Pentium MMX 233Mhz
> Intel Pentium II 500Mhz
> ...



Damn, what do you do for a living?


----------



## quickie (Jan 5, 2008)

PII 400MHz, Slot 1
Duron 650MHz
Duron 1200Mhz
Athlon 1700+ @2.1GHz, v1.4
Athlon X2 3800+


----------



## Pyeti (Jan 5, 2008)

intel 486 66mhz
pentium 1 133
BIG gap
Pentium 4 1.8ghz Northwood
Core 2 build in the pipeline

and numerous older builds that ive picked up since gettin the p4 (k6's mostly and some p3's)


----------



## ccleorina (Jan 5, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Damn, what do you do for a living?



Me I just a girl that like gaming and love OC my rig I have 2 gaming rig... One is Intel QX6850 at 4.0Ghz for my LAN Party and my new AMD Phenom 9600 at 3.2Ghz just at home...


----------



## hat (Jan 5, 2008)

Apparantly, she won the lottery.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 5, 2008)

Intel 80486 DX2 66 MHz
AMD 486 Plus 133 MHz
Intel Pentium 90 MHz (On a Compaq Pressario 5400, passively cooled)
Cyrix MII MMX PR300 (My favourite processor till date...this is where I took to PC gaming)
Intel Pentium III 500 MHz (Died to a power fluctuation)
AMD K6 500 MHz (Ran hot, ran better than the PIII)
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ (My first high-end....this was high end at the time, went into my sister's PC soon)
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ (OC'ed it till it transmutated into an omlette)
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ (Barton core, temporary replacement for the above)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+ (Windsor core, runs cool, peacefully crucnching bits in my second PC)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (tick..tock..now)


----------



## -=CrAnSwIcK=- (Jan 5, 2008)

386
486dx2
pentium; 75mhz
133mhz
166mhz
233mhz
366mhz (celeron)
533mhz
1.2ghz
*started overclocking*
1.7ghz (celeron, willamette core)
2.4ghz northwood
A64 3000+ venice
A64 X2 3800+ toledo


----------



## btarunr (Jan 5, 2008)

ccleorina said:


> Me I just a girl that like gaming and love OC my rig I have 2 gaming rig... One is Intel QX6850 at 4.0Ghz for my LAN Party and my new AMD Phenom 9600 at 3.2Ghz just at home...



Phenom 9600 at 3.2 GHz! wow you can challange DaMulta (the Phenom Lord of TPU). How are you cooling it?


----------



## Dark_Webster (Jan 5, 2008)

My CPU timeline I think that is the smallest of them all:

Pentium 2 333 Mhz;
Celeron 800Mhz PGA370;
AMD Atlhon 2000+ 1.6Ghz Socket A
Intel Pentium 4 3.06Ghz with Hypertreading Socket 478;
AMD Sempron 3200+ 1.8 Ghz Socket 754;
Actually I have:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ Socket 939.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 5, 2008)

wow, a bunch of young-ens!

i started with an intel 8088!
then had an i386
moved on up to an intel pentium pro (hellz yea!)
that served me well until i got an amd athlon 1.2 thunderbird! man was that fast!
then i got and amd athlon 64 3400+ newcastle.
jumped ship again and got a pentium d 820 smithfield
and then upgraded to what i'm on now, the quad core monster q6600!


----------



## vega22 (Jan 5, 2008)

not sure which came first, the zx81 or the c64 but i (well my dad) had both, 
then a few variations on the spectrum, 
then amigas500, 600, 1200 and then the ill fated cdtv,

p1 mmx 133mhz with a 50mhz chip on mobo (dual cpu in 95 or something baby )
p3 800mhz
adm something or other at 1.2ghz 
amd semp 3400+ @2.5ghz (caught the bug)
current <<<<


----------



## technicks (Jan 5, 2008)

I started using the pc 3 only years back.

AMD 3500+ 939
AMD 3700+ 939
AMD X2 4000 AM2
AMD FX 62 AM2
Intel Core2Duo E6700
Intel Quad 6600 G0


----------



## Andy_007 (Jan 5, 2008)

486 66mhz
Pentium 2 333mhz 
Celeron 633mhz 
Pentium 3 450mhz
Pentium 3 1Ghz
Althon Thunderbird 1ghz
Althon Thunderbird 1.13ghz
Althon 2000+ SKT A
Althon 64 3500+ AM2
AMD X2 6000+
AMD X2 5600+


----------



## Darknova (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok give me a minute.

My very first PC was a Pentium MX 133Mhz.
Then Pentium 233Mhz
Pentium 2 333Mhz
My next jump was back down to a 486 lol.
Then I got my first Athlon. The Thunderbird 1Ghz woot.
Then an Athlon XP 2100 (which I cracked fitting my very first watercooling system lol).
Athlon 64 3000+
Athlon 64 X2 4200+
Intel E4400.

Those are JUST mine.

For other CPUs we have.

Athlon XP Duron 1.4Ghz
Athlon XP Duron 1.2Ghz
P3 733
Athlon XP Sempron 2800+
Athlon XP 2600+
Athlon 64 3200
Athlon 64 3500
Athlon 64 X2 4200 (another one)
Intel E2140

Oh, and I had a ZX Spectrum about 2 years ago


----------



## 1nf1n1ty (Jan 5, 2008)

K, here's mine - 
Celeron 800mhz
Pentium 2
Pentium 3
Pentium 4 1.8ghz
Pentium 4 HT 3 ghz
Core 2 Duo E6300
Core 2 Quad Q6600 &
Core 2 Duo T7100


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 5, 2008)

P4 3GHZ
E6600 (Now in use for my HTPC)
Q6600 (Replaced E6600 in current rig)


----------



## FilipM (Jan 5, 2008)

As far as I remember here it goes:

Pentium 2
Pentium 3
Pentium 4 (1.8GHz?)
Pentium 4 (2.4Ghz)
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ s.939
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ s.939 (current)


----------



## sorehammer (Jan 5, 2008)

Pentium 75 (After a week clocked to 90)
Cyrix MII 300
Amd K6 350 (i think)
Amd K6 550 
Atholon XP 2000+ (x2)
Atholon 64 3500
Pentium D 3.2
Core 2 Quad 6600 running at 3.0 on stock for the moment.


----------



## Judas (Jan 5, 2008)

Commodore 64
Sinclair spectrum 48k
Sinclair spectrum 128k
AMD Athlon XP  2800+, 3200+ (A socket)
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 3200+  3800+ x2 4200+ x2 4600+ x2  (939)
AMD Athlon 64  4200+ x2  4600+ x2 5600+ x2  6000+ x2   (AM2)
Intel  E6750 and today the E6850


----------



## teamtd11 (Jan 5, 2008)

Celeron 333mhz (slot 1)
Pentium 400mhz (slot 1)
AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1.2ghz (skt A)
AMD Sempron 3000+ Barton (skt A)
AMD Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego (skt 939)
AMD Athlon X2 4200+ (skt AM2)
AMD Athlon X2 5000+ Brisbane (skt AM2)


----------



## Co_Op (Jan 5, 2008)

*** Stone Age
- just born, still playing with the monkeys 
*** Bronze Age
1988 Commodore 64 - garbage
*** Iron Age
1996 Intel 486-DX2 100Mhz (I think) - some friends passed this on for free, didn't know what they unleashed - keychain
*** Antiquity
1997 Intel Pentium MMX 200Mhz - sold
*** Dark Ages
1998 late - AMD K6-2 300 Mhz (could not afford Intel anymore) - sold
2000 AMD K6-2 500 Mhz (patch-up) - sold 
2001 (late) AMD Duron 800Mhz - Abit mobo decided to spill the beans... err caps - sold
*** Renaissance
2002 (early) AMD Athlon (Thunderbird) 1333 Mhz 
2004 AMD Athlon XP 2500+ (Barton) 
*** Modern Times
2007 Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 10x200 = 3000 Mhz


----------



## Brutalfate (Jan 5, 2008)

Pentium 3 - 733Mhz
Pentium 4 530 - 3Ghz
Pentum 4 650 - 3.4Ghz
Q6600 


hopefully many more to come, im only 16.


----------



## Richieb0y (Jan 5, 2008)

486
Intel Pentium 4 1,8ghz
Intel Celeron D 2,8ghz
Intel Pentium D 3,4ghz
Intel E6420 2,13ghz my first real OC 3,2ghz
Intel Q6600 2,4ghz OC @ 3,4ghz

all intel and will stay intel for a while


----------



## Silverel (Jan 5, 2008)

Intel Pentium 66Mhz
Intel P3 Coppermine 600Mhz
AMD Duron 800mhz
AMD T-Bird 1100mhz
AMD Athlon XP 1900+
Pentium P4 1.7ghz
Pentium P4 3.0ghz (took up smoking, nasty habit... died shortly thereafter)
AMD Sempron 2800+
AMD X2 4200+


A couple of Macs should be on that list between the Pentium 66 and the Athlon 1900+, I dunno what they were, nor did I really care at the time. They were Macs and got used for schoolwork mostly. The 1.7ghz P4 I still use for work, the Sempron is my main rig in specs, and the X2 is at my brothers house. He's kinda on a rental agreement, 50$ a month. I've got a burning itch to build a new rig though...


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey I have had a computer with a Cyrix cpu once, it was one of them AST computers.. Damn, I remember thoose days.. all cool games I had. That was my first PC (Personal Crap).


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 5, 2008)

Smallest CPU time line owner on TPU=ME!!

AMD Athlon 64 3200+@ 2.0ghz
Intel Core 2 Duo E4400@ 2.0ghz


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 5, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> wow, a bunch of young-ens!


Who you callin' a youngin >.<



			
				PyroX1040 said:
			
		

> Personal Computers:
> - Intel's 4004 Microprocessor [1970]
> - Intel's 8008 Microprocessor [1972]
> - Intel's 8080 2Mhz Microprocessor [1974]
> ...


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 5, 2008)

P4 2.6C s478
A64 3200+ s939
A64 3700+ s939
C2D E6600 s775
C2D E6700 s775
C2D E6850 s775
C2Q Q6600 s775


----------



## wabbitslayer (Jan 5, 2008)

Radio Shack CoCo 2
Tandy 1000SL
Compaq 486sx
Pentium 200mmx
Celeron 633
Athlon XP 3200+
Athlon x2 5600+
???


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 5, 2008)

Ain't no yungin' here, per se . . . I remember when you had to set jumpers and switches to OC early processors  that was so much more fun than changing settings in BIOS

I still have all these in a box somewhere up in the attic:

Intel 186 - 6MHz
Intel 286 - 10MHz
Intel 386 - 20MHz (came from military surplus, not common processors)
Intel 486 - 40MHz
Intel 486DX2 - 66MHz
Intel (586) Pentium - 75MHz
Intel (586) Pentium - 233MHz
Intel Pentium w/ MMX - 300MHz
Intel Pentium Pro - 200MHz (OC by some amount, but I can't remember that anymore)
Intel Pentium II w/ MMX - 400MHz (lasted me until 2001-03 or so, don't remember)

*no rig for a while*

Intel Pentium 4HT 3.06GHz - (OC to 3.9GHz)


----------



## hat (Jan 5, 2008)

How far can you OC the 186? Try running Windows 95 on it! Run SuperPI!


----------



## Snipe343 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have had a...
K6-2
Celeron 1.2ghz
celeron D 3.33ghz
AMD Athlon X2 4000+


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sinclair ZX81 1KB RAM, lol....Upgraded to a wobbly 16kb RAM pack which reset the comp if jogged!

Oric-1 16kb

Oric Atmos 48kb

Commodore 16

Sinclair ZX Spectrum 48kb

*Break*

AMD 2600+ Thouroughbred

AMD 3700+ San Diego

Opteron 165

Intel E6750 Conroe


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 5, 2008)

> How far can you OC the 186? Try running Windows 95 on it! Run SuperPI!







even if I stil had a mobo to support it (which I could prob find on ebay), I don't feel like having to wait 1.5 weeks for it to complete a 1M run of SuperPI 

that rig was running MS-DOS 2.0 - came on 5.25" FDs
last version of MS-DOS I used was 6.22; I've got like 5 different versions of MS-DOS around here somewhere, 2.0 and 3.1 were on 5.25" . . . I remember 4.01, 5.0 and 6.22 on 3.5"

I still have a MS-DOS 5.0 user manual on my desk, it has all the DOS commands, sytanx, and how to work with the OS.

Back then, I could navigate DOS so fast I could sometimes get the system to hang cause I was inputting command lines quicker than the OS could execute them 

I was pissed, though, when MS dropped the DOS console from WIN (what was that, WIN ME or WIN 2000?).  WIN 3.1, WIN 95 and WIN 98, I'd get frustrated with WIN and drop to a DOS console for moving files, searching, making new folders, etc.


----------



## drteming (Jan 5, 2008)

MOS 6502  1 MHz (Commodore VIC-20)
Intel 8088  4.77 MHz (IBM PC 5150)
Intel 386SX  33 MHz and a math co-processor
AMD K6-2  333 MHz (HP box)
Intel Celeron  1.6 GHz (HP box)
AMD Athlon64 3000+
AMD Sempron64 3100+
AMD Sempron64 2800+
AMD Opteron 165 -- current
AMD Turion64 MT-37 -- current
AMD Athlon64 3400+ (754) -- current


----------



## hat (Jan 5, 2008)

Impressive speed at that voltage. My 5200+ is 1.35v and won't do 2.8 at that voltage (stock is 2.6)


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 5, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I was pissed, though, when MS dropped the DOS console from WIN (what was that, WIN ME or WIN 2000?).  WIN 3.1, WIN 95 and WIN 98, I'd get frustrated with WIN and drop to a DOS console for moving files, searching, making new folders, etc.



Same here. I used to keep my old WIN95 machine around so I could play my old DOS only games (till it died) Now I probably dont remember half the commands I used to in DOS.


----------



## Graogrim (Jan 5, 2008)

Starting back in the Before Time when dinosaurs roamed the Earth...

TMS9900 @ 3.3MHz
6510 @ 1MHz
68000 @ 7.14 MHz
68EC020 @ 14.28 MHz
486SX/20
486SX2/40 Overdrive
Pentium 75
Pentium 133 @ 166 (this was my first overclock)
Pentium 200MMX
Pentium II 300 MHz
Pentium II 450 MHz
Pentium III 733 MHz
Pentium 4 2.0 GHz
Pentium 4 3.2 GHz (Northwood)
P4 550 (3.4 GHz Prescott)


----------



## hat (Jan 5, 2008)

You need a new cpu, and you need to overclock what you got! P4 + HD3850 = mad bottleneck.


----------



## zCexVe (Jan 5, 2008)

AMD K6 II some thing IDK
AMD Duron 800 MHz 
AMD Duron 1.2 GHz
AMD Athlon 1.33 GHz
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ or something Ran @ 1800MHz AFAIR
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2500MHz (First OCed  )
ALL AMD  
Next will be a Q6600 or the Xeon or a YF,anything Intel and Quadcore.


----------



## Graogrim (Jan 5, 2008)

hat said:


> You need a new cpu, and you need to overclock what you got! P4 + HD3850 = mad bottleneck.


Yes I know. The only reason it's this way is that I sort of "came in" to this 3.4 GHz system and it had a junky X300 in it to start. My previous system was AGP based so I couldn't just move its video card over. Since I'm the sort to upgrade part by part anyway I figure that once I get a proper motherboard and CPU I can just migrate the 3850. And in the meantime, my graphics performance is kickass.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 5, 2008)

AMD 333mhz K6-2 (dead)
Intel Pentium II 233mhz (still works)
Intel Pentium III 450mhz (still works/backup for the PII 933)
Intel Pentium III 933mhz (currently in a Gateway @ 700mhz/100fsb)
AMD Duron 900mhz (dead)
Intel Celeron 700mhz (died a tragic death of 1100Mhz with 2.05 vcore in the Gateway)
AMD Sempron 2400+ (died a bent pin death)
Intel Celeron D 347

Procs that were in laptops
AMD Athlon 900mhz
AMD Athlon 1.4Ghz
AMD Turion Tk somethin or other ....


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 5, 2008)

> Yes I know. The only reason it's this way is that I sort of "came in" to this 3.4 GHz system and it had a junky X300 in it to start. My previous system was AGP based so I couldn't just move its video card over. Since I'm the sort to upgrade part by part anyway I figure that once I get a proper motherboard and CPU I can just migrate the 3850. And in the meantime, my graphics performance is kickass.



in the same boat with ya.  All I really need is a new CPU - the two 1950's I'm stouting are still capable contenders, just not DX10 capable.  I'm still eyeballing a Q8650, or maybe a Q9650 when I've got the money . . . but I've also been eyeballing investing that money into AMD stock instead . . .




> Same here. I used to keep my old WIN95 machine around so I could play my old DOS only games (till it died) Now I probably dont remember half the commands I used to in DOS.



TBH - I wish I still had the rest of the hardware to run those old procs.  I could rack up a ton of point for TPU in hwbot


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 5, 2008)

p4 2.66ghz 478 (dont remember which one)
PD 3.4ghz 775 (945)
c2d 1.8ghz 775. (e4300)


----------



## pt (Jan 5, 2008)

intel celeron skt 423 @ 600mhz (me thinks)
intel p4 prescott 478 at 3ghz
amd athlon 3000+ am2 @ 2.9ghz
intel c2d e2160 @ 3.2ghz
intel c2d e2180 @ 3.4ghz
amd turion x2 tl-60 @2ghz


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 5, 2008)

Well....two years ago...
AMD K6 500MHz....Oc'ed to 525MHz(First oc, and max of board)
Intel P3 866MHz....Oc'ed to 930MHz(tried for 1GHz...dont remeber what happened)
AMD Athlon64 3000+....Oc'ed to 2.47GHz(Shitty 6100 Geforce mobo..)
AMD Athon64 X2 3600+...Oc'ed to 2.93GHz(Got 3GHz the day before my C2D came)
Intel Core2Duo E6550.....Oc'ed to 3.44GHz

As i see from my list, i like teh overclockingz


----------



## musek (Jan 5, 2008)

Atari 130XE 
Amiga 
GameBoy ^.^
286
386
486
P1 60MHz
P1 166MHz@200MHz (1st OC)
AMD Duron 600MHz @ idk
Duron 1200MHz
Athlon 2000+ @ idk
Sempron 3100+ 

And now waiting for money to buy a new rig.


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 5, 2008)

musek said:


> Atari 130XE


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 5, 2008)

musek said:


> Atari 130XE
> Amiga
> GameBoy ^.^
> 286
> ...



oh ho!
so we're counting handhelds now? triple my list, lol!


----------



## mdashoot (Jan 5, 2008)

Pentium II

Pentium III

Core 2 Duo E6850 Conroe


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> oh ho!
> so we're counting handhelds now? triple my list, lol!



So then I could count my Celeron 633Mhz BGA in my xbox? And the PISC in my PS1?


----------



## Rob! (Jan 5, 2008)

I had I don't even know how many 386 and 486s that my Dad nabbed from his work whenever they upgraded computers.  I just remember they had Windows 3.1

From then on:

Athlon 1GHz (an HP)
Pentium 4 2.8GHz (first custom build)
Athlon 64 3200+ (laptop)
Pentium M 1.(?) GHz (laptop)
Athlon 64 3200+ (desktop this time, another build)
Core Duo 1.83GHz (current laptop)
Athlon 64 X2 4000+ (latest build, but recently sold the whole rig...)


----------



## HiDDeNMisT (Jan 5, 2008)

wow i dont remember dat far back ummmmm 

Intel P3 
Intel Celeron
AMD +4400 (current PC)
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T7500 2.20 GHz, 4 MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB (current laptop)


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm not even gonna try and remember all the speeds...LOL

Intel 8080(2 diff)
MOS Technology 6502 
Zilog Z80(2 diff)
Motorola 68000
Zilog Z-80A (2 diff)
Intel 80286 
AMD 386 
Motorola 68030
AMD 486 
Pentiuim II
AMD K5
Pentium III(2 diff)
AMD K6
Pentium 4(2diff)

Still Running

Pentium III(1)
AMD K6
Pentium 4(2 diff)
AMD X2-3800
AM2 New Orleans


----------



## black light burns (Jan 6, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> So then I could count my Celeron 633Mhz BGA in my xbox? And the PISC in my PS1?



i think you mean 733mhz Celeron.


----------



## Simri (Jan 7, 2008)

Cyrix 586 xxxMHz
Intel Pentium II 266MHz
Intel Pentium II 450MHz
Intel Celeron A 300MHz @ 5xxMHz
Intel Pentium III 866MHz
Intel Pentium III 1GHz
Intel Pentium 4 3.0GHz @ 3.6 (Northwood) (Vapochill PE)
Intel Pentium 4 5xx #1 3.0 @ 4.0GHz (Prescott) (Vapochill LS)
Intel Pentium 4 5xx #2 3.0 @ 4.6GHz (Prescott) (Vapochill LS)
Intel Pentium M x.xxGHz (Banias/Dothan)
Intel Pentium 4 6xx 3.0 @ 3.6GHz (Prescott)
Intel Core 2 Duo E6320 1.86GHz @ 3.2GHz
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Enginering Sample 2,40GHz @ 3,62GHz (current)
Intel Core Duo T2400 1.83GHz (current)


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 7, 2008)

AMD Duron 750 MHz
AMD Athlon 1 GHz
AMD Athlon64 3800+
AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+

I'm still young lol


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jan 7, 2008)

Some old 486 processor
Some 233mhz processor
Pentium 2
Pentium III 800mhz I think
Pentium 4 2.6ghz
AMD Athlon X2 6000+ 3ghz.


----------



## pt (Jan 7, 2008)

HOLLY SHIIIT!

you actually bought all of them?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 7, 2008)

pt said:


> HOLLY SHIIIT!
> 
> you actually bought all of them?



Ya,Been into hardware for a LONG TIME. Spend probably thousands on CPUs only.


----------



## xu^ (Jan 7, 2008)

if you really did buy all of that lot ,why have u  downgraded to a E4400 at stock lol

i would have thought ud have the latest and greatest currently running in your PC.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sold my quads and got a cheap C2D(E4400 in system specs). But am later when quads get utilized i am gonna pick one up. The one in my system specs is a ''hold'' CPU until i really need a quad(Thats why i didn't overclock anything).


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 7, 2008)

He just spammed that CPU list from somewhere..



CDdude55 said:


> Smallest CPU time line owner on TPU=ME!!
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 3200+@ 2.0ghz
> Intel Core 2 Duo E4400@ 2.0ghz


----------



## pt (Jan 7, 2008)

> MD Processors - Socket AM2+(940) - 64bit Quad Core Agena-FX Core- 65nm - 3600 HT *Projected*
> 
> CPU Name --> Core --> Voltage --> Multiplier --> Clock Speed --> Cache L1 L2 L3 -->
> 
> ...



projected?
you're already thinking of buying them?
FAKE


----------



## xu^ (Jan 7, 2008)

indeed why would any1 supposedly buy all that for literally $1000s and then end up with wat is at best an average system.

copy n paste at its best lol


So u somehow bought this - Celeron Timna (canceled)  
a cancelled cpu 
http://www.windowsitpro.com/Article/ArticleID/19492/19492.html

and strangely not a mention of anything slower than a Pentium 1 or an AMD slower than a Duron 600


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 7, 2008)

286
386
Barton
Duron 733mhz
Celeron 1.3Ghz
Athlon 64 2800+
Athlon 64 3000+ (Venice)
Athlon 64 3200+ (Clawhammer)
Opteron 248
E6300
E6600
E6700
i920


----------



## JC316 (Jan 7, 2008)

TR 80 - Trashed
386 based laptop - Trashed
Pentium 166MHZ - Sold
Intel Celeron 600MHZ (Fucking piece of shit) - Sold
Athlon XP 2200+ - Still in use
Athlon XP 3000+ - Sold, Still in use
Athlon 64 3000+ 939 - Sold
Athlon 64 3800+ 939 - Sold
Athlon X2 3600+ Brisbane - Sold
Core 2 Duo E6400 - Sold
Athlon X2 3600+ Brisbane - Sold
Core 2 Duo E4300 - Sold
Core 2 Quad Q6600 - Current


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2008)

pentium 90
celeron 400A
P3 733
AthlonXp 1600+
AthlonXP 2500+ (OC'd to a 3200+)
Athlon XP 2600+ (mobile barton, 2.7GHz )
Athlon64 3000+
Athlon64 3200+
Athlon64 3500+
Athlon64 x2 3600+ (AM2)
Athlon64 x2 3800+ (939)
Athlon64 x2 3800+ (AM2)
Athlon64 3800+ (AM2) (single core)
Intel P4 2.6C
Intel P4 3.0 northwood
Intel P3 3.0 prescott
Intel core 2 duo E4400
Intel core 2 duo E4500
Intel core 2 duo E6600
AMD athlon FX 62 (AM2)
Intel core 2 duo E6750
Intel core 2 quad Q6600


^in the order i bought them, not all for my main system.


----------



## nailzer (Jan 7, 2008)

Short pictorial of some I've owned.

I have an AMD 2500+ in a backup computer,
 AMD 64 Duel Core 4400+ in this computer and an AMD 5000+ Black Edition in my new computer.


----------



## sheps999 (Jan 7, 2008)

750MHz AMD Duron (parents PC)
550Mhz Intel Pentium III (overclocked to 616MHz) (my first PC )
2.4GHz Intel Celeron (2nd gen. Only now do I realise how slow this processor actually was. 128KB cache?! Fail...)
2.2GHz AMD Athlon XP 2800+ (current, and don't plan on upgrading for some time yet )


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 7, 2008)

nailzer said:


> Short pictorial of some I've owned.



Funny one that first Intel CPU, waranty sticker on TOP of the CPU =) Already forgot that CPUs didn't need heatsinks in the early days


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> Funny one that first Intel CPU, waranty sticker on TOP of the CPU =) Already forgot that CPUs didn't need heatsinks in the early days



funny story.. got a celeron 500 we wanted to blow up, so we took the heatsink off it while it was running at a LAN.

Strangely enough, it never even heated up. Currently runs around 650MHz (woot!)  uber-passively.


----------



## largon (Jan 7, 2008)

386SX 
486DX2 
333MHz Celeron Slot1 
1.4GHz Athlon Thunderbird S462 
2.083GHz @ ~2.3GHz Athlon XP 2800+ Barton S462 KQYHA 0423TPBW 
2GHz @ 2.66GHz Athlon XP-M 2600+ Barton (mobile DTR) S462 AGYHA 0427EPIW 
1.8GHz @ 2.7GHz Athlon64 DØ Winchester S939 CBBID 0505BPGW 
2.0GHz @ 2.?GHz Opteron 146 E4 Venus S939 CABYE 0542FPMW #1 
2.0GHz @ 3.0GHz Opteron 146 E4 Venus S939 CABYE 0542FPMW #2
2.0GHz @ 3.0GHz Opteron 146 E4 Venus S939 CABYE 0542FPMW #3 (yup, 3 Opteron 146s)
2.13GHz @ 3.6GHz Core2Duo E6400 B2 Conroe LGA775 L624A869 (killed in action)
2.4GHz @ 3.4GHz Core2Duo E6600 B2 Conroe LGA775 #1 L629A810
2.4GHz @ 3.6GHz Core2Duo E6600 B2 Conroe LGA775 #2 L636A229
2.4GHz @ 3.6GHz Core2Quad Q6600 GØ Kentsfield LGA775 L724A786 #1
2.4GHz @ 3.8Ghz Core2Quad Q6600 GØ Kentsfield LGA775 L724A786 #2

Every CPU after "1.4GHz Athlon Thunderbird" are bought and paid by me with my own earned $$$.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 7, 2008)

* Pentium I @ 120MHZ (still own and fully functional)
* AMD K6-II @ 450MHZ (on a friend's house)
* Pentium III @ 800MHZ (on my aunt's house)
* AMD Duron @ 1 GHZ (fried)
* AMD Athlon XP 2200+ (on a friend's house)
* AMD Sempron 2800+ (on my brother's rig)
* AMD Athlon X2 3800+ (sold)
* Intel Core2Duo E4300 (on my brother's in law house)
* AMD Athlon X2 5200+ (using today)


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 28, 2008)

Amd Duron 700 Mhz (Heatsink fell off fried cpu and mobo)
Amd Duron 800 Mhz (Sold to friend but no longer in use)
Amd Athlon XP 2900+ (Sold)
Amd Sempron 64 2800+ (Sold)
Amd Athlon 64 3200+ (Sold to friend)
Intel 478 P4 2.2 Ghz (Brothers game computer)
Intel 478 P4 3.0 ghz (Sold to friend)
Amd Athlon X2 4000+ (In parents rig)
About to buy Amd Athlon 5000+ Black Edition.


----------



## strick94u (Jan 28, 2008)

386dx25
486/75mhz Blue lightning PS2 Ibm which is where the standered for mice/keyboards 
486 dx50 
pentium 75 
pentium 120
pentium 233
amd 450 3d 
amd500
celron/300a @467mhz
pentium pro 333
pentium 1000
pentium 1200 t
pentium 4 2.2
pentium 4 2.8
Amd 64 3400+
pentium d 805
pentium d 830
c2de6300
c2de6600
amd 4200x2 939
c2dQ6400
And a e8400 is on its way 
cd2e6600
cd2q6400
amd64 5200 x2 am2
centrino t2050 1.5 ghz
centrino t7200 2.0 ghz


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 28, 2008)

um....from youngest to current

Intel Pentium:60mhz
Intel P2:200
amd k6:400
AMD K6 433
AMD K6:450>500(first OC  )
Intel P2:600
Intel P3:950
AMD Duron 1.2>1.4
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ 2.0>2.3
AMD Athlon AM2 3800+ 2.x>2.8
AMD Athlon x2 3600+ 1.9>3.0(current)


----------



## Kursah (Jan 28, 2008)

Apple IIe
386 DX 33MHZ (the one with the Turbo button to boost from 8MHz to 33MHz)
Intel Pentium 200
Intel Pentium MMX 233
Intel Pentium II 450
Intel Pentium III 933 (iirc)
AMD Althon T-Bird 1.4
Intel Pentium 4 1.4
Intel Pentium 4 630 3.0
Intel Core2Duo e6300 1.86


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2008)

some peopel started posting details of what happened to the chips, so i'm reposting mine with them too.

pentium 90 (coffee is bad for CPU)
celeron 400A (ran at 500Mhz for ages before PSU killed the rig)
P3 733 (still in my mums PC today)
AthlonXp 1600+ (died horribly, the day i learned about thermal grease)
AthlonXP 2500+ (OC'd to a 3200+) (sold to dad, after running 2.5GHz for 6 months)
Athlon XP 2600+ (mobile barton, 2.7GHz) (sold to a friend. one sexy chip)
Athlon64 3000+ (removed IHS, sold to a friend)
Athlon64 3200+ (sold to a friend)
Athlon64 3500+ (still have in my spare parts collection)
Athlon64 x2 3600+ (AM2) (sold to a friend)
Athlon64 x2 3800+ (939) (still have in my spare parts collection)
Athlon64 x2 3800+ (AM2) (still have in my spare parts collection)
Athlon64 3800+ (AM2) (single core) (still have in my spare parts collection)
Intel P4 2.6C (sold, OC'd to 3GHz stable)
Intel P4 3.0 northwood (in download PC @ 2GHz 1.2v)
Intel P3 3.0 prescott (sold)
Intel P4 3.2Ghz presler (in the girls PC @ 4GHz)
Intel core 2 duo E4400 (sold to a friend - sadly doesnt OC at all)
Intel core 2 duo E4500 (sold to a friend - sadly doesnt OC at all)
Intel core 2 duo E6600 (sold to a friend who runs at 2.4GHz... but with 1T ram. fast ass rig)
AMD athlon FX 62 (AM2) (running media PC. hehehe.)
Intel core 2 duo E6750 (running storage PC @ 3.2Ghz. overkill is great)
Intel core 2 quad Q6600 (main rig)


----------



## vivanco (Jan 28, 2008)

AthlonXP 2500+  -still have it somewhere 
Athlon64 3500+  -939 - secong rig 
Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 - gave it to my bro 
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 - main system


----------



## AsRock (Jan 28, 2008)

Umm thought this post meaning PC PC wise.

I had all so some Hand controllers  about 1975 then moved on to the ZX80 ZX48k Zx128 allso the cheaper version when they got bought out by Amstrad if i remember right. Then on too PC from there on.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Intel core 2 duo E4400 (sold to a friend - sadly doesnt OC at all)
> Intel core 2 duo E4500 (sold to a friend - sadly doesnt OC at all)



Really  I thought all E4x00 do almost 3GHz?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> Really  I thought all E4x00 do almost 3GHz?



they both did 3GHz, but on a thermalright ultra 120 extreme, they did at around 70C at stock voltage.

 Compared to every other E6x00/Q6600 i've done which gets 60-65C at those clocks on the stock cooler, and they just sucked.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> they both did 3GHz, but on a thermalright ultra 120 extreme, they did at around 70C at stock voltage.
> 
> Compared to every other E6x00/Q6600 i've done which gets 60-65C at those clocks on the stock cooler, and they just sucked.



Yeah, I'm not a believer in E4x00 temps any more, they are just reported wrong. I'll take what speedfan reports (which is 15C less and on bar with E6000 series) and be happy  Seeing what temps people get out of E8000 series (4C idle), it's not hard to believe they lie 

I'm now Orthos stressing and get 55C load on cores with speedfan and 70C with coretemp. 1.3625V on bios, but droops to 1.272V cpu-z voltage on load (yes, I should make the pencil vdroop mod). Both CPU and Ultima lapped, so 70C just isn't realistic.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> Yeah, I'm not a believer in E4x00 temps any more, they are just reported wrong. I'll take what speedfan reports (which is 15C less and on bar with E6000 series) and be happy  Seeing what temps people get out of E8000 series (4C idle), it's not hard to believe they lie
> 
> I'm now Orthos stressing and get 55C load on cores with speedfan and 70C with coretemp. 1.3625V on bios, but droops to 1.272V cpu-z voltage on load (yes, I should make the pencil vdroop mod). Both CPU and Ultima lapped, so 70C just isn't realistic.



i have an infrared thermometer, when coretemp says 70C and the thermo says 62C on  the base of the cooler, i beleive it.

If they differed by 20C or more, i'd beleive it was off - both the ones i had just ran damned hot - and they were unstable at coretemps 75C.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 28, 2008)

here we go in order of CPU age not in order ive owned them, would raise to many questions lol

intel 286 |Sold|
intel 486 DX4 100 |Dead|
Intel Pentium 133 |Dead|
Intel Pentium 166 |Vanished|
Intel Pentium MMX 233
Intel Pentium 2 300 |Dead|
Intel Celeron 300A |Sold|
Intel Pentium 2 450 |Sold|
AMD K6-2 450 |Dead|
Intel Pentium 3 500 |Dead|
Intel Pentium 3 600 |Dead|
Intel Pentium 3 650 |Sold|
VIA C7 667 |Sold| 
Intel Pentium 3 866 |Dead|
AMD Duron 900 |Sold|
Intel Pentium 3 933 |Dead|
Intel Pentium 3 1000 |Sold|
AMD Athlon 1000 |Dead|
AMD Athlon 1400B |Dead|
AMD Athlon XP 1600 |Sold|
AMD Athlon XP 1700 |Sold|
AMD Athlon XP 1800 |Sold|
AMD Athlon XP 1900 |Dead|
AMD Sempron 2200 |Sold|
AMD Athlon XP 2600 |Sold|
AMD Sempron 3000 SktA |Sold|
AMD Sempron 2800 skt 754 |Sold|
AMD Athlon 64 3000 |In Use|
AMD Athlon 64 3200 |Dead|
Intel PentiumD 820 |Sold|
AMD Athlon X2 3800 |In Use|
Intel Core2 Quad 6600 |In Use|


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i have an infrared thermometer, when coretemp says 70C and the thermo says 62C on  the base of the cooler, i beleive it.
> 
> If they differed by 20C or more, i'd beleive it was off - both the ones i had just ran damned hot - and they were unstable at coretemps 75C.



Oh nice, I though about getting an infrared thermo just to know for sure, but didn't think it was worth the money for a "one time" use  Mine ran stable over 80C TAT/coretemp before I lapped the IHS and was using Zalman 9500.

Once I get this Vdroop mod done, I'll try and OC higher to see what temps do. Takes time, penciled 2 times already and got just 0.008V more on load both times, so I'm up to 1.272->1.288V, need to get to 1.336 

EDIT: WOW, what a sweet mod. Now I showed some daddylove to that pencil and 1.344V rock solid both idle and load! (1.3625 in bios, so I should be able to do 3GHz on stock voltage )


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2008)

hte infra thermo is better than you may realise, you can get accurate ambient readings and measure everything - case temps (yes metal cases get hot) PSU temps, heatpipes vs. heatsink temps, memory chips, PCB temps, VRM/HSI... you name it, you can measure it. Its helped me trouble shoot a LOT of things.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 28, 2008)

yea the case can get hot, mine gets hot enough to warm my feet after a few hours of fragging thanks to its postion under my desk for lack of room on the desk,


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't wanna get into a long listing, but psh, I had a DIGITAL system that my dad had at home for work from work (Digital). look up just the video cards to a Digital and you'll see SIZE.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> I don't wanna get into a long listing, but psh, I had a DIGITAL system that my dad had at home for work from work (Digital). look up just the video cards to a Digital and you'll see SIZE.



i have no idea what you're talking about here... digital what? 'look up just the video cards to a digital' - what does that mean?


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 28, 2008)

maybe he means this


----------



## Frick (Jan 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i have no idea what you're talking about here... digital what? 'look up just the video cards to a digital' - what does that mean?



Digital Equpment Corporation. One of the first companies to release a 64-bit CPU. 

My brother-in-law had one of those.. But back then I was only interested in games, so I didn't bother to look it up.

I think I still have a fresh sticker from them somewhere..


----------



## monte84 (Jan 28, 2008)

486 DX2 66Mhz
AMD Athlon "Thunderbird" 1.3GHz
AMD Athlon XP 2700+ 2.17GHz
AMD Athlon XP 2500+ "Barton"
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ S939
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ SAM2
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ SAM2


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2008)

monte84 said:


> 486 DX2 66Mhz
> AMD Athlon "Thunderbird" 1.3GHz
> AMD Athlon XP 2700+ 2.17GHz
> AMD Athlon XP 2500+ "Barton"
> ...



a true AMD fan there!


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> hte infra thermo is better than you may realise, you can get accurate ambient readings and measure everything - case temps (yes metal cases get hot) PSU temps, heatpipes vs. heatsink temps, memory chips, PCB temps, VRM/HSI... you name it, you can measure it. Its helped me trouble shoot a LOT of things.



Yes, didn't mean it wouldn't have use if I was to buy, I know I would be pointing it everywhere  As promised, I tried to go higher, but 3,3GHz was only stable 7min with 1.4V (in CPU-Z) so I gave up trying, but didn't see that much higher temps.

What I got was current OC stable with 0.025v less in bios, temps seem the same. Don't know if you can call it 3GHz @ stock voltage, when I have set more on bios, but it's under it in idle/load. I'll stop "off topic" now


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> Yes, didn't mean it wouldn't have use if I was to buy, I know I would be pointing it everywhere  As promised, I tried to go higher, but 3,3GHz was only stable 7min with 1.4V (in CPU-Z) so I gave up trying, but didn't see that much higher temps.
> 
> What I got was current OC stable with 0.025v less in bios, temps seem the same. Don't know if you can call it 3GHz @ stock voltage, when I have set more on bios, but it's under it in idle/load. I'll stop "off topic" now



stock voltage means leaving it on auto in the bios.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> Yes, didn't mean it wouldn't have use if I was to buy, I know I would be pointing it everywhere  As promised, I tried to go higher, but 3,3GHz was only stable 7min with 1.4V (in CPU-Z) so I gave up trying, but didn't see that much higher temps.
> 
> What I got was current OC stable with 0.025v less in bios, temps seem the same. Don't know if you can call it 3GHz @ stock voltage, when I have set more on bios, but it's under it in idle/load. I'll stop "off topic" now



stock voltage means leaving it on auto in the bios.

Every Q6600 i've used did 3GHz on stock volts stable, and i get 3.6GHz from 1.425 - quite a difference compared to the E4x00 isnt it.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> stock voltage means leaving it on auto in the bios.
> 
> Every Q6600 i've used did 3GHz on stock volts stable, and i get 3.6GHz from 1.425 - quite a difference compared to the E4x00 isnt it.



Yes, not stock voltage then, as it drops to 1.304-1.312v and is not stable with that 

Difference is big, but so are the components amount on the bottom side, they must count for something  If id finally get my new GPU soon, have to think about upgrading processor after that. E8000 series are finally upgrade worthy, as E8400 is the same 3GHz stock as my OC, but with triple the cache. Not in a hurry though =)


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> Yes, not stock voltage then, as it drops to 1.304-1.312v and is not stable with that
> 
> Difference is big, but so are the components amount on the bottom side, they must count for something  If id finally get my new GPU soon, have to thing about upgrading processor after that. E8000 series are finally upgrade worthy, as E8400 is the same 3GHz stock as my OC, but with triple the cache. Not in a hurry though =)



E8x00 series are great, because they need less volts your vdroop problem wont be as severe either. Surprised no one has come in this thred posting with one yet 

[/offtopic] lets get back on track now... who's next?


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 28, 2008)

2 more to add found computers in dumpster this morning

Intel CeleronD 2.53 |untested|

AMD AThlon 850 |Runs|


----------



## rodneyhchef (Jan 28, 2008)

Pentium 75. (My first ever PC build back in 1997.)
Pentium 166. (Upgrade for my first build years later. kept this machine for old dos games)
Cyrix MII PR233. First chip in my second build (terrible)
Cyrix MII PR300. Second chip in my second build (still terrible)
Pentium 233 MMX. Third Chip in my second build. (pretty good but board could do more)
AMD K6 300. Fourth Chip in my second build.
AMD K6/2 450. Third build.
Duron 900. Got this with a mobo I bought on ebay. No idea if it works.
Celeron 1100. Got this free from a guy at work.
Athlon Thunderbird 1200. Fourth build.
Athlon XP 2000+ (1.67GHz) Thoroughbred A. Got this with a motherboard on ebay. Now in my sisters computer.
Althon XP 2800+ (2.25GHz) Thoroughbred B . Fifth build. Awesome build. Served me well for over 4 years
Althon 64 4000+ San Diego. Sixth Build.
Opteron 185 Second chip in my Sixth Build.
Q6600. Seventh Build (not picked this one up yet!)


----------



## Gam'ster (Jan 28, 2008)

Intel - something, was young 
Long break-------
Intel P4 3.0ghz prescott - Still in use at my mother + dads place,
AMD 4200+
Had consoles for a long time wasnt into pc's up intill aout 4-5 years ago ,

Gam


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 29, 2008)

Frick said:


> Digital Equpment Corporation. One of the first companies to release a 64-bit CPU.
> 
> My brother-in-law had one of those.. But back then I was only interested in games, so I didn't bother to look it up.
> 
> I think I still have a fresh sticker from them somewhere..



Yeah.. My dad used to work for DEC.. systems were hugeeeee. the mostly made mainframes, supercomputers, and servers.. Now out of business... took over by Compaq..


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 29, 2008)

AMD Sempron 1.6 @ 1.8 (in use)...lolz


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> AMD Sempron 1.6 @ 1.8 (in use)...lolz



i dont think that would work too well for HD content. With the coreavc decoder, you could probably manage 720p files, but 1080p would be out the window.
I'm not even sure about that, because coreAVC is designed to be multithreaded - the P4's i tested on had Hyperthreading, so they got a fair boost out of it.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 29, 2008)

I was gonna buy a new rig, but I have to wait a little now.


----------



## Bugalaman (Jan 29, 2008)

Celeron 600, Celeron 1.1GHZ, Athlon 2500+ Barton @ 2.3 GHZ (ooohhh it was unlocked ), Athlon64 San Diego 3700, Core 2 Duo 6300


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 29, 2008)

939 amd sempron 1.6ghz (sold)
754 amd sepmron 1.8ghz (sold)
754 amd sempron 2.0ghz (sold)
939 amd athlon clawhammer (broke the pins)
939 amd athlon 64 2.2ghz (sold) 
939 2x amd athlon 62x2 3600 (1=fried1=sold)
939 amd athlon 62x2 38002.5ghz (killed it then sold it on ebay for 10 bucks)
939 amd athlon 64x2 4200@ 2.8ghz (in my moms pc)
am2 amd athlon 64 3500 2.2ghz (still have/backup)
am2 amd athlon 64x2 4500 2.5ghz (in my htpc)
am2 amd athlon 64x2 5000 black stock 2.6ghz @ 3.4ghz stable (am using right now)


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jan 29, 2008)

AMD fan.


----------



## Geonerd (Feb 18, 2008)

486/33 with 8 meg of memory!  WOOT!
486/50 DX2 (Diamond Tseng 4K vidcard.)
486/120 OC to 140 or so!  (VLB vidcard - can't remember the specifics.)
K6-2 300 (Matrox G200 + Voodoo2)
About this time, I started playing Grand Prix Legends, and the CPU/GPU race really began!)
K6-2 450 (Voodoo3)
K6-3 450 (Voodoo 5 - what a glorious old dinosaur!)
Athlon 800 Slot A (Died after several months of OC)   (GF3 Ti200)
Replaced with Athlon 1000 Slot A
XP-1400 OC to 1.7 or so.  (R 9700/256?)
Barton XP-M OC to 2.4G (X800XL/256)  
LE-1620 at 3.35 (HD3850/512)


----------



## tiys (Feb 18, 2008)

Intel Pentium III 800MHz
Intel Celeron 2.66GHz
Intel Celeron 2.7GHz


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 18, 2008)

SCHOOL
Z80A - 1Mhz (RML 380Z 4K)
Z80NEC - 3.25 MHz (Sinclair ZX81 - 16K)
6502 - 2Mhz (BBC Micro B 32K)
65C02 - 4Mhz (BBC solidisk turbo upgrade 32K+16K sideways)

COLLEGE
nothing

WORKING LIFE
80486 - 33Mhz (Compaq Deskpro)
80486 - 75Mhz (Compaq Elite Laptop)
80586 - 60Mhz (Compaq Deskpro - processor board upgrade)
Pentium MMX 233 - (Compaq Deskpro processor board upgrade)
AMD K6-2 (Socket swap for MMX223)
AMD K6-3 (This CPU was very fast, but FRIED without overclock. Never bought AMD again)
P3-650 (SONY VAIO Z600NE)
P3 - 866Mhz (Compaq Deskpro.   I made my first million on this PC)
P3S - 1400Mhz (Processor now transferred to new mainboard and going strong)
P4 - 2.4Ghz Northwood
P4 - 3.0Ghz Northwood
P6 - 1.5Ghz Dothan
P4 - 3.2EE Gallatin
Core 2 Quad - Q6600 - 2.4Ghz (Current machine)


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh, I should add, 1982... on the ZX81... and 3D Monster Maze. The genesis of all modern 3D games and DirectX.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3D_Monster_Maze


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 18, 2008)

Celeron 1.6 Ghz.
Pentium 4 2.8Ghz


----------



## ASM1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Home

1) BBC Micro (6502 Proc @ 2 Mhz)
2)  Acorn Archimedes A3010 Arm 250 CPU (Yes it had an ARM chip running at a monstrous 12MHZ, was a RISC chip too)
3)  Gateway 2000 (!) P5-90 with Socket 5 motherboard (no L2 cache etc)   First PC!  Eventually phased out with 200Mhz Overdrive Chip and a few memory upgrades. 
4) PII 266 64MB Ram...
5) P4 1.8GHz 512MB Ram...
6)  P4 3.4 Ghz...  1Gb Ram
7)  Current system QX6850 @ 3.0 Ghz.
8) Cell Microprocessor + 3.2 Ghz (PS 3 )

School

1) Various BBC Micro (6502) / Acorn Archimedes computers that the school had at the time 
(Arm chips a plenty!)
2) 386 sx/dx
3) 486 - various flavours
4) Pentium 200

University

1) Pentium 2 300/333/400/450 etc up to P3 933 Mhz  
2) Pentium 4 1.8 - 2.0 ghz - strangely they never had anything faster than 2.0Ghz for the students to use.

Macs

Brother has a heavily upgraded SE/30... couldnt tell you what the exact spec is but is definately not standard.
Various Macintosh from ii/iix all the way up to Powermac G5 (school/uni etc)

Loans have included:

Sinclair Zx Spectrum
Commodore 64
Acorn Electron


----------



## philbrown23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Amd sempron 1.8ghz 754
Amd sempron 2.0ghz 754
Amd sempron 2.2ghz 754
Amd sempron 1.8ghz 939
Amd Athlon clawhammer 2.2ghz  939
Intel Celeron 1.66 478m
intel celeron  1.86ghz 478m x2
Amd Atlhon  2.0ghz 939@2.5ghz
Amd Athlon 2.2ghz 939@3.0ghz
Amd Athlon64x2 3800+ 2.0ghz@2.5ghz 939
Amd Athlon64x2 4200+ 2.2ghz@2.8ghz 939
Amd Athlon 3500+ 2.0ghz@2.6ghz AM2
Amd Athlon64x2 4800+@ 2.8ghz AM2
Amd Athlon64x2 5000+ BE@3.501 AM2
Intel C2D E6850 @4.01 LGA775
Intel C2Q Q6600 @3.989 LGA775

there's mine I didn't think there was that much but man theres a few there!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Intel Pentium III 933 - donated
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ - in closet
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ - on shelf
AMD Athlon X2 5000+ BE - in system


----------



## Shizelbs (Feb 27, 2008)

Only from the computers I can remember (since college);

Intel Celeron
AMD XP 1800+
AMD XP 2800+
Intel Q6600


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 27, 2008)

hehe, found an old pentium pro 200mhz in the attic xD, in an old anti-static bag covered with dust


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> hehe, found an old pentium pro 200mhz in the attic xD, in an old anti-static bag covered with dust



i looked under my bed 3-4 months ago and found a 939 x2 3800+. its surprising what you find if you never clean your room!

"Its not that i'm too lazy to clean, i just love surprises!"


----------



## Solaris17 (May 14, 2008)

um....from youngest to current

Intel Pentium:60mhz
Intel Pentium: 100mhz
Intel P2:200
amd k6:400
AMD K6 433
AMD K6:450>500(first OC  )
Intel P2:600
Intel P3:950
Intel Celeron: 2.5ghz
Intel Pentium 4: 2.4ghz
AMD Duron 1.2>1.4
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ 2.0>2.4
AMD Athlon AM2 3800+ 2.x>2.8
AMD Athlon x2 3600+ 1.9>3.0
AMD Athlon x2 6400+ BE 3.2>3.4
Intel Core2 E6400 2.13>3.6


----------



## pagalms (May 14, 2008)

Intel Pentium 2 (slot1) 450Mhz @ 557Mhz (cpu or mb dead)
Intel Celeron (s370) 900Mhz @ 900Mhz (dead)
Intel Pentuim 4 (s478) 1,5Ghz @ 1,5Ghz (gave avay)
AMD Athlon X2 4400+ (AM2) 2,3Ghz @ 2,8Ghz (using now in main rig)
AMD Sempron 2500+ (Socket A) 1,7Ghz @ 2Ghz (using now in backup rig)
Next also will be AMD


----------



## HTC (May 14, 2008)

From youngest to current:

Spectrum 128K with an amazing 1024 KB *volatile* HDD (dunno which was the processor, though)
Pentium 100 MHz
Celeron 300 MHz
Duron 800 (dunno MHz)
Athlon 1800 (dunno MHz)
Athlon 64 3200 (2.13 GHz)
E6400 C2D 2.13 GHz
E6850 C2D 3 GHz (current)


----------



## imperialreign (May 14, 2008)

> Intel 186 - 6MHz
> Intel 286 - 10MHz
> Intel 386 - 20MHz (came from military surplus, not common processors)
> Intel 486 - 40MHz
> ...




I have to update my earlier list, there:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz - (OC to 3.6GHz)

I've also run across these while cleaning stuff up over the last couple of months:

AMD K6-2 - 300MHz . . . funny, I don't ever remember owing an AMD - boy was I surprised reading that after cleaning that green TIM off the CPU 
Intel Pentium MMX - 266MHz


----------



## kylew (May 14, 2008)

My time line goes like:

Motorola 68EC020 (Amiga 1200)
Cyrix M -II 366Mhz
Athlon XP 2000+
Athlon XP 2800+
Sempron 3000+ Socket 754
Athlon 64 3400+ Socket 754
Core 2 Duo E6600 (OCed 3.5Ghz max)
Core 2 Duo E6750 (OCed 3.6 didn't really try anymore)
Core 2 Duo Q6600 (OCed 4.05Ghz max but V too high for my liking) - Current


----------



## CrackerJack (May 14, 2008)

Intel P1 100Mhz
Intel P1 133Mhz
Intel P2 300mhz
Intel P3 700mhz
Intel P3 1.4Ghz
Intel Celeron s478 2.4Ghz
Intel Celeron s478 2.6Ghz
AMD 3500+ 939
AMD 4000+ 939 
AMD 4200+ x2 939
AMD 5000+ x2 AM2


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2008)

(Compaq Armada Laptop- Pentium 2 i guess)
Celeron 333 (First Desktop)
Pentium 4 1.7
P4 2.4
AMD AXP 3200
(Dell Inspiron 9100/XPS - P4 3.4 Gallatin)
AMD AXP-M 2500

Future CPU- Nehalem/Bulldozer.


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2008)

Updated:
P.E.T.
V.I.C. 20
Commodore 64
Commodore 128
IBM PCjr. 8086 (The original Kings Quest FTW!)
386SX 16mhz
486DX2 66mhz
Pentium 100mhz?
PII 200mhz
PIII 400mhz
Cyrix (no idea, mabye around the 800mhz area)
AMD K6 Socket 7
AMD K62 Super Socket 7 Started overclocking... mostly failed
AMD Athlon 1400 non-thunderbird-> Overclocking got better, was dissapointed that my chip was non t-bird.
AMD Athlon 64 Newcastle 2800+
AMD Athlon 64 Venice 3400+ This chip was a s754 monster!  Sold it to d44ve!
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ Still have it running at 2.65ghz
AMD Opteron 170 3.0ghz 1.375v's all the time for the past year
Intel E8400
Intel Q6600


----------



## mullered07 (May 14, 2008)

pentium 1 166mhz
pentium 2 266mhz
amd athlon palamino x1900 (my first build)
amd athlon xp 2500+ @ 3200+
amd athlon 64 3200+
pentium 4 2.93ghz @ 3.4ghz
athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.5ghz
intel E4300 1.8ghz @ 3.3Ghz <<<current


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 14, 2008)

My timeline:

Intel 8088 7Mhz
Intel 286 12Mhz
Intel 486DX2 66Mhz
Intel Pentium 100Mhz
Intel Pentium MMX 200Mhz
Intel Celeron A 300Mhz
Intel Celeron 500mhz
Intel Pentium III Coppermine 1.2Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 Northwood 2.8Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 3Ghz
Intel Core 2 Quad Kentsfield G0 Q6600 2.4Ghz


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 14, 2008)

from what I can remember to newest. 

Intel 286 12MHZ (dead)
Intel 486DX3 75MHZ (dead)
Intel Celeron 300MHZ (slot1) (ran over)
Intel Pentium 2 400MHZ (still have cpu)
AMD k-6 550MHZ OC to 600MHZ(I went, "hey look 150MHZ faster" lol I wasn't always the sharpest one) (ran over)
Intel Pentium 3 733MHZ (dead)
AMD Athlon 950MHZ OC to 1.1GHZ(sold)
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 1.67GHZ OC to 1.73GHZ(still have)
Intel Pentium 4 2.53GHZ (friend has)
AMD Athlon XP 2500+ Barton 1.83GHZ OC to 2.2GHZ (friend has)
Intel Pentium 4 2.8GHZ 800fsb Prescott (dead)
Athlon XP M 2600+ 2.08GHZ oc to 2.7GHZ (in my in-laws rig)
AMD Athlon 64 3500 Newcastle 2.2GHZ oc to 2.6GHZ (Sold)
AMD Athlon 64 4000 Sandiego 2.4GHZ OC to 2.95GHZ (1st died, 2nd sold)
AMD Athlon 64 3200 Venice 2GHZ (in parents rig)
AMD Athlon 64 3000  socket 754 Venice 2GHZ (wife's current)
AMD Athlon 64 FX-62 2.8GHZ oc to 3.4GHZ (death by corrosion)
Intel Q6700 2.66GHZ oc to 3.95GHZ (3.2 everyday operation)
Coming soon 
AMD Phenom 9850 2.5GHZ (for my entertainment in my wifes rig.)


----------



## Darth_Pewee (May 14, 2008)

lets see what have i had.. 

some random 286
Pentium Pro 133 @166Mhz
Pentium II @ 400 Mhz
Pentium III 800 @ 840Mhz
Pentium 4 2.4
and my Current P4 @ 2.66

Looking to upgrade soon... 
and i can safely say i have never touched an AMD Chip... and feel good about it


----------



## lepra24 (May 14, 2008)

p2 450Mhz
Duron 900Mhz
p4 3000ghz
939 Athlon 3000+,1.8 oc2.7ghz
Am2 Athlon 3800x2 ,2.0oc2.8ghz
2160curent oc2700mhz


----------



## lepra24 (May 14, 2008)

Next amd For ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!uuuuuuuuuuuuu intel


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 14, 2008)

from 3800+ to FX-62. need to get overclocking though!

mines too easy!


----------



## UnkAsn93 (May 15, 2008)

Intel Pentium Pro (? MHz) -junked
Intel Pentium 2 (233MHz) -junked
Intel Penrium 2 (400MHz) -junked
Intel Pentium 3 (800MHz) -sold
Intel Pentium 3 (1000MHz) -died
AMD Athlon XP 1600+ [Palomino] (1.4GHz) -died
Intel Pentium 4 (1.8GHz) -sold
AMD Athlon XP 2400+ [Thorton] (OC'd to 2.4GHz) -sold
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ [Barton] (OC'd to 2.5GHz) -sold
Intel Pentium 4 (2.4GHz) -traded computer for laptop
AMD Athlon XP-M 2200+ [Thoroughbred] (1.8GHz) {was in laptop, laptop needs fixed, and I'm using this until I get my laptop done}

That's just for myself. I have other computers, but they're not mine, so I'm not going to include them.


----------



## pt (May 15, 2008)

don't remenber (maybe intel 486)
intel celeron - 600mhz (laying around, working i think)
intel pentium 4 3000mhz pres"hot" @ 3200mhz (sold)
amd athlon 64 3000+ orleans @ 2900mhz (sold)
intel pentium e2160 @ 3200mhz (sold)
intel pentium e2180 @ 3600mhz (sold)
amd turion tl-60 trinidad 2000mhz (my laptop cpu)
amd sempron le-1150 sparta 2000mhz (i asked my brother to try this cpu on his rig, and now he doesn't give it back )
amd sempron 3000+ manilla 1600mhz (his cpu that im using)


----------



## stefanels (May 15, 2008)

Intel Pentium 1 75Mhz
Intel Pentium 2 233Mhz
Intel Pentium 3 733Mhz
Intel Celeron 850Mhz
Intel Pentium 3 1Ghz
AMD Duron 1.4Ghz
AMD Athlon XP2200+
AMD Athlon64 X2 4800+


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 15, 2008)

commadore vic 20
intel celeron 566 mhz
AMD xp1600
intel p4 2.6 northwood
AMD x2 5200 windsor core
intel c2d e8400


----------



## Error 404 (May 15, 2008)

i486 DX2 OC'ed from 66 MHz to 80 MHz (dead)
Pentium-90 (dead)
Celeron-400 (in a box somewhere)
Pentium III Mobile @ 850 MHz, coppermine (In my trusty craptop)
Pentium 4 Northwood @ 2.66 GHz (lives in my Dimension 8250)
Core 2 Duo E6400 @ 2.13 GHz (lives in the family PC, running at stock speeds with stock cooling. Booooring.)


----------



## carlt (May 15, 2008)

Pentium 2 266MHz
Pentium 3 500MHz
AMD AthlonXP 1800+
Pentium 4 2.4GHz
Core 2 Q6600 3.6GHz


----------



## pt (May 15, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> Core 2 Duo E6400 @ 2.13 GHz (lives in the family PC, running at stock speeds with stock cooling. Booooring.)



what the hell are u waiting to swap it for ur pc???


----------



## Wethu (May 15, 2008)

Intel Pentium II 300 MHz (Deschutes)
AMD Duron 1 GHz (Morgan)
AMD Athlon64 3200+ (Venice E6)
AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+ (Toledo-512 E6)


----------



## ShadowXP (May 15, 2008)

Commodore Vic20
Commodore 64 (old model)
Commodore 64 (new Amiga-look model)
Commodore 128
Amiga 500+
Amiga 600
Intel 486 DX66
Intel 486 DX100
Cyrix 6x86
Intel P90
Intel P133
Intel P2 200MMX
Dual Intel P-Pro 200
Intel PIII 500mhz
Intel PIII 900mhz
Intel PIV 1.6ghz
Intel PIV 2.8ghz
Intel PIV 3.0ghz
Intel C2D E6300 1.86ghz
Intel C2D E6750 2.67ghz

See a pattern?


----------



## SimFreak47 (Sep 28, 2008)

Intel Celeron 700MHz Coppermine (Ran stock its whole life)
Intel Pentium II 350MHz (I think)
AMD K6-2 350MHz
AMD K6-2 400MHz
Intel Celeron D 2.66GHz Prescott, socket 478
AMD Athlon 800MHz T-Bird
AMD Athlon XP 2500+ Barton (died an untimely death, the heatsink was on backwards, and didn't have good contact)
AMD Athlon XP 1600+ (ran at 1.7GHz)
AMD Athlon XP-M 2600+ (Ran at 2.6GHz)
AMD Athlon 64 3800+ Venice (never overclocked, due to shitty mobo)
AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Manchester (POS chip, hardly oc'd)
Intel Celeron 2.6GHz Northwood (ran at 2.8GHz for the longest time)
Intel Pentium 4 2.66GHz Northwood (runs solid at 2.9GHz)


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 28, 2008)

AMD Socket A Thunderbird (Sold)
AMD SKT 939 3800+ x2 Windsor (Sold)
AMD AM2 5200+ (Sold)
Intel E2180 (Sold)
Intel E8400 (Spinning happily!)


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 28, 2008)

Well at risk of being identified as an old fart 

This is testing my memory a little, well actually a lot...

Texas Instruments TI-99A  16kB memory 
Tandy 1000 (8088 @ 4.77MHz)
80286 @ 20MHz
80386SX @ 16MHz
80386DX @ 33MHz
80486DX2-66 @ 66MHz
80486DX4-100 @ 100MHz
80486DX4-120 @ 120MHz
Pentium 60 @ 66MHz
Pentium 90 @ 90MHz
Cyrix 166MHz
Cyrix 200MHz
Pentium 200MMX
Duron 600MHz
Duron 900MHz
Athlon 1200MHz
Athlon 1400MHz
Athlon 3200MHz
Athlon 3700MHz OC 2.9GHz
AMD X2-3800 OC 2.8GHz
E2180, E2160  OC 3.4GHz
E8400, E8200  OC 3.8GHz
Q6600 OC 3.5GHz


----------



## dadi_oh (Sep 28, 2008)

ShadowXP said:


> Commodore Vic20
> *C*ommodore 64 (old model)
> C*o*mmodore 64 (new Amiga-look model)
> Co*m*modore 128
> ...




You're right! There is a pattern. If you take the first letter of the first system and increment by 1 for each subsequent system you get...


COMGA488030-0MZZZHZ

That is the next model number in the top secret next release of AMD. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 28, 2008)

Pentium pro
Pentium 2 222mhz
Pentium 4 1.7mhz
Pentium 4 2ghz (oc 2650)
Pentium 4 3ghz 130nm ( oc 3700) ( current on stock)
Pentium 4 3ghz 90nm ( oc 3400)
Pentium 4 3,20ghz ( mainboard not supported )
next cpu bloomfield 3.20ghz


----------



## r9 (Sep 28, 2008)

Amiga520
386 40 MHz
486 100 MHz
P1 133 MHz
AMD K6 450 MHz
AthloXP 2200+ 
Athlon64 3700+
E2180
E5200


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 28, 2008)

P3 1Ghz
P4 2.6Ghz
P4 3.2Ghz northwood
3000+ venice
3200+ Venice
PM 740?? with skt 479 adapter
Opty 148
3800+X2
Opty 165
Opty 170
C2D 6400
C2D 6600
C2D 4300
C2D 6750
AM2 3600X2
AM2 4000X2
P4 2140
P4 2160
P4 2180
P4 5200

bout all i can think of...


----------



## vrm4 (Sep 29, 2008)

athlon xp 2200 oc'd to 2.2
p4 2.4 (my son's old pc) @ 2.66
athlon xp 2500 barton 
athlon xp-m 2400? can't remember
athlon 64 3700 san diego (still in use @ running @ 2.8)
opteron 170 (still in use running @ 2.8)


----------



## JC316 (Sep 29, 2008)

Pentium 1 166MHZ MMX
Intel Celeron 600MHZ
Athlon XP 2200+
Athlon XP 3000+
Athlon64 3000+
Athlon64 3800+
Athlon X2 3600
Intel E6400
AthlonX2 3600
Intel E4300
Intel Q6600
Intel E8400
Intel E7200
Intel E1200
Intel E6300
Intel E2180
Intel E5200


----------



## Error 404 (Sep 29, 2008)

pt said:


> what the hell are u waiting to swap it for ur pc???



Its in the family PC, which I don't own.
Next CPU shall be a C2D E1200, then maybe an E7x00 or an E5x00. I need $$ first.
Also, my first EVER CPU was an 80286; ran at 12 MHz, Turbo'd to 16 MHz. Powerful enough to render a 3D rotating clown head.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't even know my 1st one but it was slow as hell possibly pentium1
then Athlon XP 2600+
then E6600
then E8400

Not upgrading for a while now though (hopfully )


----------



## amd64skater (Sep 29, 2008)

pentium 75 mhz wow did this cpu system suck
pentium 133 mhz
pentium 166 mhz
pentuim 2 233 mhz mmx
pentium 2 266 mhz mmx
pentium 3 500 mhz
amd 2100+
amd 3000+ current g/f
amd 3500+ rip
AMD 6000+ current


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2008)

amd64skater said:


> pentium 75 mhz wow did this cpu system suck



old enough to have the faulty FPU co processor... man they did suck back then


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 29, 2008)

amd64skater said:


> pentium 75 mhz wow did this cpu system suck
> pentium 133 mhz
> pentium 166 mhz
> pentuim 2 233 mhz mmx
> ...



Yup, If i Recall it was 286/386/Pentium Pro/P3/Core (C2) that didn't Rely on Clock Speed but IPC, and the 486/ Pentium1/4/D, Relied Heavily on clock speed.


----------



## Error 404 (Sep 29, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yup, If i Recall it was 286/386/Pentium Pro/P3/Core (C2) that didn't Rely on Clock Speed but IPC, and the 486/ Pentium1/4/D, Relied Heavily on clock speed.



Don't forget the Pentium M, that relied a lot on IPC speed. The Pentium 4/D had a very long pipeline, so could (and needed to) run at very high clock speeds to acheive similar speeds as a PIII/Pentium M at lower clock speeds.
Who sees the pattern, though? Intel seems to screw up on every 2nd generation, and since C2 is WIN, then Nehalem must be...


Really, all I know is that I can't afford Nehalem.


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2008)

My own computers (not counting my brothers Amstrad ), as I bought/got them:

Pentium2 233Mhz (still around somewhere I think..)
Celeron 333Mhz (also still around)
P3 450Mhz (Awesum, still around)
Duron 1.2Ghz 
Athlon XP 2500+ 
Athlon 64 3000+ (in use now!)
P3 800Mhz
Celeron 700Mhz (router/firewall)
Celeron 1.2 Ghz
Core 2 Duo e4300

.. I think that's it. Oh yeah, for some reason I have loads of Pentium 2's. It's really bizarre, and not a single soul wants them.


----------



## Error 404 (Sep 29, 2008)

Frick said:


> .. I think that's it. Oh yeah, for some reason I have loads of Pentium 2's. It's really bizarre, and not a single soul wants them.



How fast are they, and do you have motherboards?


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> How fast are they, and do you have motherboards?



233-266Mhz, and no.


----------



## Error 404 (Sep 29, 2008)

Frick said:


> 233-266Mhz, and no.



Ok, nevermind then: I want a F@H rig!


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> Ok, nevermind then: I want a F@H rig!



With P2's? You'll make a lot better with ... anything, really.


----------



## Error 404 (Sep 29, 2008)

Frick said:


> With P2's? You'll make a lot better with ... anything, really.



I know, hence the reason I'm selling my Dell to get a new rig: E1200 OC'ed to something good (dont know how high I can get on stock cooler: can't afford a proper one!  ).


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Sep 29, 2008)

486
Some intel 122mhz
some intel 333 mhz
some intel 540 mhz
some intel 800mhz
some intel 1.2 ghz
some intel 2.6ghz
Core 2 Duo E6750 and AMD 3000+ X2
Turion 1.9 x2

This is my favorite one so far.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 29, 2008)

3.58 MHz Zilog Z80,  msx homecomputer VG 8020 PAL model
Zilog Z80 +(or?) Intel 8086, speed unknown, IBM Headstart
33 MHz i386, not sure about the cpu but it was windows 3.1
100 MHz i486
NEC VR4121, 131 MHz
Celeron or pentium with win 98
Celeron speed unknown win 98
2.0GHz Intel Mobile Celeron
1.8GHz Intel Pentium 4 Mobile
1.8GHz AMD Sempron (Paris) 3100+
3.0GHz Intel Pentium 4 630
2.2GHz Intel Pentium Dual Core E2200
2.53GHz Intel Core2Duo E7200


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 1, 2008)

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2.0 Ghz(single core)

Pentium D(Dell XPS 400)(dual core)

Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 2.0 Ghz(dual core)

Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2.66 Ghz(current CPU)(quad core!)

before all those CPU's i was mainly a console gamer, which is why i don't have a long list like most.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 1, 2008)

Commodore 64
Commodore 128
386SX 16mhz
486DX2 66mhz
Pentium 100Mhz Turbo 133Mhz
PII 200mhz
PIII 400mhz
PIII 600Mhz
PIII 733Mhz
AMD K6 Socket 7
AMD 1.4Ghz ThunderBird - Oc'd 1.53Ghz (My first real OC)
AMD Athlon 64 3000+  winchester (2.7Ghz)
_Some where in here I also had a x2 4400_
AMD Opteron 165 (2.85GHz)
Intel Q6600 (4.0ghz)


----------



## HolyCow02 (Oct 2, 2008)

Intel P2 - at what i have no idea... i was 15
Intel P3 - yet again... no idea
AMD 3000+ (754) - My first build 
AMD 1212 (AM2) - 800 MHz overclock

Probably gonna build a nice AM3 setup next year when Deneb comes out.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2008)

Intel Pentium:60mhz
Intel Pentium: 100mhz
Intel P2:200
amd k6:400
AMD K6 433
AMD K6:450>500(first OC  )
Intel P2:600
Intel P3:950
Intel Celeron: 2.5ghz
Intel Pentium 4: 2.4ghz
AMD Duron 1.2>1.4
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ 2.0>2.4
AMD Athlon AM2 3800+ 2.x>2.8
AMD Athlon x2 3600+ 1.9>3.0
AMD Athlon x2 6400+ BE 3.2>3.4
Intel Core2 E6400 2.13>3.7
Intel Core2 E7200 2.5>4.4
Intel Core Quad Q6600 2.4>2.5

i use the E7200


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 2, 2008)

The once i can remember are: 386 33MHz, AMD Sempron 64 3100+, AMD Athlon 64 4000+, Q6600 (Current)


----------



## aximbigfan (Oct 2, 2008)

Laptops---
Pentium 1
Pentium M
Core2due

Desktops---
Duron
P4
Pentium d

Chris


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 2, 2008)

amd64skater said:


> pentium 75 mhz wow did this cpu system suck
> pentium 133 mhz
> pentium 166 mhz
> pentuim 2 233 mhz mmx
> ...


 

pentium 4 1.8ghz  --->forgot about this one only lasted for 2 months before overheating and died last intel i ever bought thank god


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 6, 2008)

*My Toys*

This is for the computer I've been using as my primary system, this is by chronological order:

Intel 286
Intel 386 33Mhz
Intel 486 DX2 66Mhz
Intel Pentium 133Mhz
Intel Pentium 2 (I don't recall the clock, 200 ? 250 ?)
Intel Pentium 3 Mobile 700 Mhz
AMD Athlon XP+ 1700
Intel Pentium 4 3Ghz w/HT
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 B3 @ 3Ghz
Intel E5200 @ 3.8Ghz

These are the CPUs that have been in my possession in various rigs that I owned at some point, not in any particular order.

Intel Pentium 3 550Mhz
Intel Pentium 3 Mobile 1Ghz
Intel Pentium 3 1.1Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 1.5Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 1.7Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 1.8Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 2.2Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 2.4Ghz
Intel Pentium D 2.8Ghz
AMD Athlon X2 4000+
Intel Pentium Dual Core E2140 @ 3Ghz
Intel Pentium Dual Core E2160 @ 3.2Ghz
Intel Celeron Dual Core E1200 @ 3.15Ghz
VIA C7-D 1.5Ghz
Intel Atom 230 1.6ghz
Intel Atom 330 1.6Ghz
Intel T7500 in my XPS M1530
Intel T2400 in my T60


----------



## FooArm (Oct 7, 2008)

well since i am still quite young(16 year old) i havn't had many CPU's though 

pentium 3 800 EB ... have it on bookshelf(looking at it right now lol)
celeron 440 ... still in my computer working like beast (good teamspeak server) 
pentium 4 2.5 ghz have it on book shelf 
pentium 4 HT 3.75 ghz have it on book shelf
pentium D 3.2ghz  ghz have that in gaming pc
pentium D 1.6 on my laptop (had to have vista)
pentium centrino 2.2 ghz on my laptop 

and soon i should have an intel core 2 dou ... maybe core 2 quad has a gift this Christmas 

i remember myself playing doom on my p3 when i was 6 .... it was fun lol

never had an AMD


----------



## FooArm (Oct 7, 2008)

amd64skater said:


> pentium 4 1.8ghz  --->forgot about this one only lasted for 2 months before overheating and died last intel i ever bought thank god




nub officially decided


----------



## farlex85 (Oct 7, 2008)

Pentium D 915
Core 2 Duo e6750

I'm a noob.


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 7, 2008)

FooArm said:


> nub officially decided



well unless there is an itel that i can afford and i like i might get intel again but for now amd all the way


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 5, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> Thought id compliment the video card timeline thread with this
> 
> oldest thru to the most recent...
> 
> ...


 (its that a Tualatin? p3 1.226ghz


----------



## Jeno (Nov 5, 2008)

check my time line!  its longer then the drive to complete the missions in fc2 

AMD K6 266MHZ
AMD athlon 3000 1.8GHz
intel e8400 3GHz

im kinda new to the pc gaming thing i guess


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2008)

Jeno said:


> check my time line!  its longer then the drive to complete the missions in fc2
> 
> AMD K6 266MHZ
> AMD athlon 3000 1.8GHz
> ...



eh, at least you could feel a huge difference between each upgrade. i feel sorry for the people who do tons of small upgrades... if you arent getting a 30% boost or more, you arent getting a real upgrade


----------



## technicks (Nov 5, 2008)

Then it becomes an addiction.lol


----------



## Jeno (Nov 5, 2008)

cheers!  i wonder what my next upgrade will be lol


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2008)

Jeno said:


> cheers!  i wonder what my next upgrade will be lol


buy a bigger screen! 
and then faster video card to power it.
and then SLI/crossfire those to get more power. and then get a bigger PSU to power then. then a faster CPU because its holding you back...


----------



## technicks (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Jeno (Nov 5, 2008)

na... you really dont want to know what my next upgrade is gonna be


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2008)

Jeno said:


> na... you really dont want to know what my next upgrade is gonna be



ooh ooh, is it a case made out of lego?


----------



## Jeno (Nov 5, 2008)

no lol ive already got twisted metal monster here! its bad enough as it is!


----------



## antzen (Nov 5, 2008)

1. Athlon XP 1800+
2. Athlon XP 2600+
3. Athlon XP 3200+
4. Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (actual)

no, i'm not a AMD-fanboy. only local economic support (i live in Dresden  )


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 5, 2008)

0. Cryix (socket 1 @ 67mhz) 
1. Pentium I @ 133mhz
2. Pentium III @ 650mhz
3. Athlon XP 1800+
4. Pentium 4 @ 3.2ghz
5. Athlon 3800+ (single core)

And that is my life of cpus.


----------



## musek (Nov 5, 2008)

Atari 130XE 
Amiga 
286
386
486
P1 60MHz
P1 166MHz@200MHz (1st OC)
AMD Duron 600MHz @ idk
Duron 1200MHz
Athlon 2000+ @ idk
Sempron 3100+
Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83@3.83GHz

Yes, last upgrade was a nice boos for me, especially while rendering and working with AutoCAD. 
Next upgrade - new screen by the end of the month i hope.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 5, 2008)

AMD duron (spitfire) at 700mhz
AMD sempron (thoroughbred-B)  at 1.8ghz
AMD athlon X2 (Toledo) at 2.2ghz
AMD athlon (Windsor) X2 at 3.0ghz
Intel Celeron 530 (Merom) at 1.73ghz
Intel Core 2 Quad (Kentsfield) at 2.4ghz


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 5, 2008)

Intel Pentium's slot 1/socket 370/Socket 423/Socket 478
P2 466Mhz
P3 500Mhz
P3 667Mhz
P3 1000Mhz
P4 1.3Ghz

Intel Celeron's slot 1/socket 370/Socket 478/socket 775
266Mhz
466Mhz
500Mhz
667Mhz
800Mhz
1000Mhz
D 2.4Ghz
2.66Ghz

AMD Socket 7/Athlon  Socket A/ Socket 939/ Socket AM2
300Mhz
1800+
2200+
2600+
3200+ 
4200+ X2

Intel Core 2
E6600
E6850
E8400


----------



## Jeno (Nov 5, 2008)

ok next upgrade will actually be an xbox 

btw im serious


----------



## niko084 (Nov 5, 2008)

Erm do we really want to get into this...

286 - 10
286 - 12
386 - 16
386 - 20
386 - 33
486dx 50
486dx 66
AMD 75
486dx 75
486dx 100
AMD 133
Pentium 90
AMD 166
Pentium 166mmx
AMD 200
AMD 350
AMD 400
AMD 450
Pentium 400
P3 800
P3 1000
AMD 1300
AMD XP2500+
P4 2.8
P4 3.2EE
PD 915 2.8
E6420
Xeon 3060
E6750
Xeon 3070
Xeon 3210

In other machines than my main-
P3 Xeon 800
Pentium Pro 200
E5430
E5410
Sempron 2800
Sempron 3400
Athlon 3500
Athlon 4200x2
Celeron 1.8
Celeron 3.06

I think that about sums it up finally...


----------



## Polarman (Nov 5, 2008)

Cyrix SLC-50 (1993)
Intel DX2-66
Cyrix 150+
Pentium 200
Pentium 2 - 300
AMD Atlhon 700
AMD Atlhon 1000
AMD Atlhon 1400
AMD Atlhon 2600+
AMD Atlhon 3500+
AMD Atlhon X2 - 4200
AMD Atlhon FX-62 (Current CPU)

Next in line is Deneb.


----------



## The Haunted (Nov 5, 2008)

1. Pentium 4 1700mhz
2.Athlon x2 4400+ (toledo) @ 2.9ghz
3.Core 2 q6600 @ 3.6 ghz
4.Xeon e3110 @ 4.2ghz
5.Back to q6600
6.Core 2 e8600 @ 4.5ghz

My last cpu's are not a big upgrade


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 6, 2008)

Let's think:

TI 99/4a
Commodore 64
Commodore 128
Celeron A 433 
AMD k6-2 500
athlon 1400 Thunderbird
Athlon 2000+ 
Athlon M 2500+ (overclocked like a charm)
Athlon 3200+ Barton
Athlon 64 3400+ Venice Socket 754 
Athlon 64 x2 5600+ Brisbane (current CPU)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2008)

Intel 486DX 66 MHz (Recycled)
--Bunch in here I don't remember including at least one Cyrix processor--
AMD K6 ? MHz (Electrofried)
Intel Pentium II 266 MHz (Stored)
Intel Pentium III 400 MHz (Recycled)
AMD Athlon 750 MHz (Stored)
AMD Athlon XP 2200+ 1.8 GHz (Donated)
AMD Athlon 64 4000+ 2.4 GHz (Operational)
Intel Pentium M 1.5 GHz (Operational/Stored)
2x Intel Xeon 5310 4x1.6 GHz (Operational)
AMD Opteron 180 2x2.4 GHz (Operational)
Intel Core 2 Duo P9300 2x2.26 GHz (Operational)


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 6, 2008)

AMD K6 266MHz
Intel Pentium 3 - 1.13GHz
AMD Sempron 2800+
Intel Pentium 4 - 2.4GHz
AMD Athlon 4800+ X2
AMD Phenom 9750

There is a chance that I will upgrade to Nehalem this Christmas, 50%. Depend on how much I need to spend. If it's under 700, then I will probably upgrade.
But, from the current situation, I saw that mobo+cpu already reach $600, and Nehalem require tri-channel DDR3 which I don't have...


----------



## rfk1959 (Dec 14, 2008)

Zilog Z80A 4Mhz (64kb ram in an amsdrad pcp464, 128kb ram in a pcp6128 & 256kb ram in 2 seperate pcw8256's from the early days until 2002) 

AMD K6-2/300 [can't remember the graphic cards but they still exist in my old parts so will have a look & edit here] 3gb hdd then fitted a 6gb as well (had 64mb ram originally but got that up to as far as a mindblowing 704mb. 2002 > 2004.  the capacitors on mobo go & can't find good replacement.  brilliant little processor though)

P4-2.8 s478 [nVidia GeForce FX5200XT-3D] 120gb + 40gb added (512Mb pc2-3200 ram 333mhz running at 200mhz in a HP t660a. new in 2004. part of home network.  this Oxford mobo is actually an Asus P4SD-LA with different BIOS & CPU can be upgraded to p4-4.0 s478 if you can find one. a 3.8 maybe available & to 4X1gb ram)

AMD Turion TL-50 [nForce GeForce Go6150] 120gb hdd (1gb pc2-5300 ram 512mhz running at 333mhz, can be upgraded to 2gb & higher spec Turion.  new in 2006. in HP laptop in home network)

P4-3.2 s775 40gb & 500gb added (2 x 1gb pc2-6400 ram 555mhz running at 400mhz, assembed from parts in 2008.  in HP PC7600 SFF in home network.  this 09F8H mobo can be upgraded to as far as a pentium-D 945 which will also allow 800mhz ram too)

AMD Phenom x4 9950 Black Edition 125w [790gx & sb750] 40gb from the t660a as a boot & file drive & new 500gb + the near new 500gb to be taken from the DC7600 set as a raid 0 array (2x2gb kit kingston hyperX pc-8500 ram 1066mhz.  to be added to network. have 4 port ethernet hub & extra 600VA UPS, so why not. only waiting on asrock aod790gx/128m mofobo to arrive in next couple of days so i can assemble it.  can be upgraded with twice the ram & then twice again with 64 bit o/s.  mofobo is am3 ready.  has 6 sata ports & 2 pci-e x16 ports so will take 2x ATI Radion HD4870x2 2gb in crossfire)

check out the mofobo's specs (tell them i should get commission for this)   
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=AOD790GX/128M

still have the old atx case from the k6 to put an asrock as above & am3-cpu in after they are released.  it will look like a real dog.  was going to use it for new phemon x4 build until i got a real good deal on the antec case with a 550w psu.  also have a dell 6100-200 server case dual p2-200's that i could hollow out & set up a nice little array in.  

did all the numbers for upgrading some or all of the HP's & the Phenom resulted and so far under budget i got a graphics tab to play around with as a present to myself for my cleverness.

from experience, for 3D Solid Modelling, i far prefer AMD to pentium.  for less than the cost of new i7 basic stuff you could build a really wicked Phenom system that would flog it.  have never bothered with overclocking because i know i'd stuff something expensive up so i will leave it alone until i know exactly what i'm doing.  HP have everything wound right down for stability (ha, i reckon it causes it as the limits are reached too easily where if they allowed higher settings the limit might not be reached at all.  my thinking anyway) & there is quite a lot of slack that can be taken up by winding settings up in the correct manner.

anyway, overclocking or upgrading the HP's is the least of my concerns as i now have a Phenom.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hopefully my Future CPU is 45nm AMD, Black Edition or FX, perhaps Opteron.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hopefully my Future CPU is 45nm AMD, Black Edition or FX, perhaps Opteron.



*explodes brain when realises you're still on AXP*

gah! upgrade! upgrade! you can get yourself a 5000BE and 4GB of ram for like, two stamps and a roll of toilet paper these days. upgrade!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2008)

lol you didnt realize i was on this machine, i intend on keeping this 1 for playing around with after i build the new 1 but there are Priorities i gotta get done before i build a new computer.

http://www.techpowerup.com

thats a test to see if it gets truncated.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=664784#post664784


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2008)

i thought you would have upgraded long ago, particulalry with prices as they are. i got 2GB of 667 ram (runs at 800 5-5-5-15) for $25!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont have enough room where im living to have 2 PCs up and running.

My Priorities consist of Currently
New Living Quarters (Apartment/Duplex vs a Dorm Room)
New Uniforms- ABU and new Service Dress Uniform
NCO Training before I Get Promoted to Staff Sergeant Next year


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Seal_of_the_US_Air_Force.svg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Usaroundelevo.gif
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:USAF_logo.png
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Roundel_of_the_USAF.svg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senior_Airman
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staff_Sergeant


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 14, 2008)

A P3 Processor (Mother's machine)
AMD Athlon@800MHZ (Dad's laptop and then mine, dodgy power socket blew up PSU)
AMD Athlon 3000+ (Dad's current machine~ 7 years old now)
Intel Celeron at 1.7GHZ (Old laptop that got stabbed in the cooling with a pen, HDD fried)
AMD Athlon X2 TK-53@ 1.7ghz each core running at 1V thanks to undervolting last night, going to try going further later.
Intel Q6600
In my experience the AMD systems have been beasts and have taken any amount of shit that could be thrown at them and survived, the plug that killed my first one was badly wired (it was hanging off the wall but my mother claimed it was OK, yeah sure when it flashed blue when I plugged my laptop in)
My only intel laptop on the other hand has been pants, the celeron was slow as hell, I'd have preferred the old 800mhz athlon, however due to the huge OCability of the intel processors and the performance advantage over AMD I've gone intel for my desktop.
Good luck on the staff sergeant, I've recently passed a methods of instruction cadre in the army section of my school's Combined cadet force contingent (One of the five UK cadet services)


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 14, 2008)

oldest comp i remeber was a laptop with windows 95 on i was like 12 so i dnt no what cpu it had
then a desktop wit windows 98, (not too long after)
then my parents pc with pentium 4 at 3.0 ghz
then my own with pentium 4 at 2.0 ghz
then my current


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 14, 2008)

Slight Update to my list!
Pentium 90 (non MMX) (Dissapeared/sold?)
PII-400 Celeron (Slot 1) (Motherboard broke)
PIII-850 Mobile (In Dell laptop) (Its my school laptop running xubuntu  )
AMD 80486 DX2-66 (Recovered from a friend's house, upgraded to a whopping 36 MB of RAM!) (CPU died)
PIII-600 Mobile (In Toshiba laptop) (Screen is screwed, need to find a use for it. Xubuntu)
Core 2 Duo E6400 (In my main rig) (Vista! Crysis on medium!)
Pentium 4 Northwood 2.6 GHz, in Dell-o-saur (Happily running Ubuntu  )
PIII Celeron-733 Socket A (In crappy rig) (XP Home (not activated) for no reason)
AMD Athlon 1.4 GHz t-bird (Given to me from a friend. Am trying to get it working. I might have borken the mobo  )
Pentium Dual-Core E5200!! This one isn't in my specs yet, as I only get my new PC for xmas. It shall be overclocked to oblivion. 

I like to collect PCs. =)


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 14, 2008)

error 404 bloody hell mate thats some equipment u got there (ur sig) wonder how much ud make sellin that lol


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 14, 2008)

About £50 since it's all really old hardware lol.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 14, 2008)

> About £50 since it's all really old hardware lol.



haha aaaa i stand corrected then


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 14, 2008)

I tend to hold on to processors for a while so my list is quite short. 

AMD Athlon XP2500+ Barton 1.83Ghz @ 2.2Ghz. I have fond memories of this chip. 

AMD Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego 2.2Ghz @ 2.6Ghz. Not a bad chip but nothing spectacular.

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 Kentsfield 2.4Ghz @ 3.6Ghz. All I can say is wow. This thing reminds me of my days using the Barton. 

My modest 1.2Ghz OC still makes me chuckle sometimes.

Oh and I suppose that I can add an E7200 wolfdale to that list but I haven't played around with it yet.


----------



## TheCrow (Dec 14, 2008)

AMD K62-500mhz
Intel P4 2.8ghz
AMD 64x2 5200+ 2.6ghz


----------



## MadClown (Dec 14, 2008)

Pentium 75  (1995)
Pentium 150 (1996/1997)
Pentium 2 300 (late 90s)
Pentium 3 933 (2001)
AMD 800 (2005ish)
AMD 64 2800+ (2006)
AMD Athlon XP 1800+ (2006)
AMD 64 3000+ (2006)
AMD 64 X2 6400+ (2008)

Dont ask about thoose 3 in the same year, long story


----------



## stefanels (Dec 15, 2008)

Intel Pentium 1 75Mhz (Christmas 1996) 
Intel Pentium 2 233Mhz (late 1997)
AMD K6-2 400Mhz (middle 1998)
Intel Pentium 3 733Mhz (early 2000)
Intel Celeron 850Mhz (early 2002)
Intel Pentium 3 1Ghz (midle 2004)
AMD Duron 1.4Ghz (early 2005)
AMD Athlon XP2200+ (late 2005)
AMD Athlon64 X2 4800+ (aug 07 - feb 08)
AMD Athlon64 X2 5200+ (feb 08 - oct 08)
Intel Dual Core E5200 (oct 08 - dec 08)
Intel Core2Duo E8200 (purchased on 02 dec 08) OC'ed 3.6Ghz... Love it


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 15, 2008)

Intel Pentium:60mhz
Intel Pentium: 100mhz
Intel P2:200
amd k6:400
AMD K6 433
AMD K6:450>500(first OC  )
Intel P2:600
Intel P3:950
Intel Celeron: 2.5ghz
Intel Pentium 4: 2.4ghz
AMD Duron 1.2>1.4
AMD Athlon XP 2800+ 2.0>2.4
AMD Athlon AM2 3800+ 2.x>2.8
AMD Athlon x2 3600+ 1.9>3.0
AMD Athlon x2 6400+ BE 3.2>3.4
Intel Core2 E6400 2.13>3.7
Intel Core2 E7200 2.5>4.4
Intel Core Quad Q6600 2.4>2.5

i use the E7200

but i have a Q6600 ES QMAQ otw


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 15, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> error 404 bloody hell mate thats some equipment u got there (ur sig) wonder how much ud make sellin that lol



I would make enough money to buy a nice hat. 
The only dissapointing thing is that the only CPUs I've overclocked out of that lot have been the 486 (66 @ 80 MHz) and the PII Celeron (400 @ 500). Probably why they both died. 
Come christmas, I'll have the E5200 in my hands, and then we'll see how fast it can really go.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 15, 2008)

I just need a new video card.

But for xmas i really just want L4D or at least Fallout 3.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 16, 2008)

Mine, Dads, and Brothers listed.

Amiga 3000 no idea what CPU it had 
AMD XP 2100
AMD 3700 (939)
AMD X2 3600 (Brothers)
AMD X2 3600 (Dads)
AMD FX-57
AMD X2 4800 (Brothers)
AMD X2 4600 (939)
P4 2.0GHz Laptop 
Celeron 540 Laptop
P4 2.8 (478) Linux Box
AMD Phenom II 1055T
AMD Phenom II 965BE
AMD Phenom FX (Cough *i wish* Cough)


----------



## AI6PG (Jan 6, 2011)

My history
Digital Equipment Corp PDP 8/L
Digital Equipment Corp PDP 11/03
Control Data Cyber 175/720
Commodore 64
IBM MVS OS/390 Sysplex (now zOS)
Irix Unix
Intel Pentium 90 Wintel
...
...
Now running various modern machines running Ubuntu 10.10


Nice list here.
regards,
Peter


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 6, 2011)

Leading Edge desktop powered by a 386 (Was 9 when we got our first used beat up computer 
Pentium II 266MHz (The first NEW family computer)

AMD K6-2 300MHz
---This is where it all started for me at the age of 14. This was the first computer I built, I'll never forget it. I will never forget my Riva TNT and Quake 2 in all its OpenGL glory. I saved $850 to build up this beast by mowing lawns and saving both birthday money and Christmas money. This was the best $850 I ever spent in my life!

-Epox motherboard
-64MB of SD memory
-Creative Riva TNT 16MB AGP (!!) video card
-Quantum Fireball 6.4GB Hard Drive
-AOC 15" CRT monitor
-Ricoh Cheetah 2x Burner (!!!)
-10MB Ethernet Card

Intel Celeron 366MHz @ 550MHz
Intel Celeron II 566MHZ @ 850-900MHz
AMD Athlon Thunderbird 800MHz @ 1GHz
Intel P4 2.4C Northwood @ 3.2-3.4GHz
AMD Athlon 64 Barton XP 3000+ 2GHz @ 2.4GHz
Intel Pentium D 925 3.0GHz @ 3.6GHz
AMD Phenom 9600 BE 2.3 @ 2.5GHz (This CPU really pissed me off...)
AMD Phenom II 920 2.8 @ 3.5-3.7GHz
Intel i7 920 (D0) 2.66 @ 4.2-4.4GHz
AMD Phenom 1090T 3.2GHz @ 4.2-4.4GHz
Intel i7 950 3.0 @ 4.2-4.5GHz

I actually remembered all my overclocks.. nice!

As for future CPU's.. I'm hoping to score a Sandy Bridge 2011 setup IF Bulldozer FX ends up being a dud... if not.. its back to AMD.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 6, 2011)

Family computers:

Tandy Computer
Pentium Intel 233 MMX
Pentium 1 gig

My owns after I got tired of this little whinny brother:

PC Chip mobo with onboard soldered AMD 
AMD Sempron 2800+
AMD Athlon 64 
AMD Athlon 64 X2
AMD Phenom 550BE (current one)

and my old spare rig for now:

Intel Celeron 1.2gigs overclocked


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 6, 2011)

P III
Athlon 64 3000+
3800+ @2.7GHz
Opteron 285 @3GHz
E6550 @3.5GHz
X3350 @3.4GHz
920 @ 4.2GHz


----------



## bbmarley (Jan 6, 2011)

pent 1

no comp for time 

some AMD 1ghz cpu

pent 4 2.8ghz HT

inel e2160

intel e8200 there was no e8400s anywere so i had to e8200

amd 955 be

just waiting to see new cpu lineup for this year before i upgrade again


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 6, 2011)

2007-2010 AMD Athlon 3500+ 2.2GHz @ 2.4GHz
present AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.0GHz @ 3.6GHz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> AMD 333mhz K6-2 (dead)
> Intel Pentium II 233mhz (still works)
> Intel Pentium III 450mhz (still works/backup for the PII 933)
> Intel Pentium III 933mhz (currently in a Gateway @ 700mhz/100fsb)
> ...



Updated list.

Forgot to add my old 386
Also over the past 2 yrs

x2 555
x2 240
x3 720
i3 530
2x e5200's
e1200
9850 Black
x4 630(had this for 3 days)


----------



## kylzer (Jan 6, 2011)

3 year bump ?

nice

Power PC (can't remember)
Pentium 4 (2.53Ghz)
Pentium E2180
Core 2 Duo E4500
Celeron E1200
Core 2 Duo E8400
Core 2 Duo Q6700
I7 920 D0
Celeron E1400
Pentium E5200
Core 2 Duo E8600
Pentium E6300
Core I5 750

Think thats it though i'm tempted to get a 2600K and New mobo for no reason  lol.


----------



## qu4k3r (Jan 6, 2011)

1990. Intel 8088 10MHz (Epson Equity I+) 
1999. Intel Pentium!!! 500MHz
2003. AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 1.66GHz
2005. AMD Athlon 64 2800+ 1.8GHz
2007. AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+ 2.8GHz
2008. Intel C2D P8400 2.26GHz 
2009. Intel C2D E7200 2.53GHz @3.3GHz
2010. Intel C2Q Q6600 2.4GHz @3.2GHz

So I guess that next should be AMD.- 
Glad to see some _*old school*_ people here


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 6, 2011)

I've had a PII 350MHz, PII 400MHz, a P3 800MHz, a P4 2GHz, an Athlon64 3200+(?), and I'm currently on my Athlon64x2 4400+.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 6, 2011)

kylzer said:


> 3 year bump ?



poster just joined, that was his first post, and he is already banned. HARSH! 


to continue:
386 somehwhat machine... was 7 and kinda didnt knew anything about it,then a 
P1 150MHZ which i had till i got a
1800+ which i had for 2 years until i changed to an 
xp 3200+, which i kept until i got me an
athlon 64 x2 4400+, which i had for one year, until i broke the bare die with a heavy,unstraight screwed WB, then i got a 
5000+, which i had for half a year, until i got me a PH2 955... after that i didnt upgraded the main proc, but bought/got gifted procs for additional rigs,within about 1,5 years:
Q9550
939 X2 64 3800+
939 X2 64 4200+
e2140
e6750
X2 64 5600+ Windsor
heaps of old P4s

planned:
X6 1055T
i3 540


----------



## HammerON (Jan 6, 2011)

IBM 266MHz pre-built machine for college:shadedshu

AMD 64 3200+ (My first rig I built)
AMD 64 3400+
AMD 64 3700+
AMD FX-57

Then switched to Intel:
Intel E6600
Intel E8400
Intel E8500 
5 different i7 920’s (4 DO’s and 1 CO) 
Also had a Q6600 and a Intel Quad-Core Xeon X3220

Forgot my laptop: Intel i5-560


----------



## Frick (Jan 6, 2011)

Family systems:

Zilog Z80A (Amstrad CPC464)
80286
Pentium 133Mhz

My computers:

*Desktops:*

Intel:
Pentium II 233 Mhz
Celeron 3xx Mhz
Pentium II 400 Mhz
Pentium III 400 Mhz
Pentium III 699 Mhz (s370)
Celeron 900 Mhz
Pentium III 1.2 Ghz
Core 2 Duo e4300
C2D e4500

AMD:
Duron 1.2 Ghz
Athlon XP 2500+ Barton, 1.8 Ghz
Athlon 64 3000+ Venice (s939), 1.8 Ghz
Athlon 64 3200+ Venice, 2 Ghz
Sempron 2800+ (AM2)
Athlon II X3 445 (specs)

*Laptop:*
Pentium 166 Mhz
Pentium III 699 Mhz
Athlon 64 Clawhammer 2.2 Ghz
Pentium M 1.6 Ghz
Pentium III 1.1 Ghz

Something like that. There should be an Alpha CPU there somewhere as well.


----------



## Thatguy (Jan 6, 2011)

it starts at Apple IIe for me and keeps going from there.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 6, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> it starts at Apple IIe for me and keeps going from there.



ah, a lonely prebuilt warrior!


----------



## Thatguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah, a lonely prebuilt warrior!



  I've had prebuilts and ones I built myself. If I see a cheap prebuilt with good parts, I often grab one versus building one. Just depends on the job at hand. 

 but I go back a long ways with computers.


----------



## parelem (Jan 6, 2011)

PIII 667mhz
P4 2.4Ghz (478 socket)
Pentium D 820
C2D E4400
C2Q 9450
i7 920
i7 875k
have something new on the way...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 6, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> I've had prebuilts and ones I built myself. If I see a cheap prebuilt with good parts, I often grab one versus building one. Just depends on the job at hand.
> 
> but I go back a long ways with computers.



its economically gruesome, but people that know how to built rigs like me, would be without work, if everyone would built their rigs themselves


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 6, 2011)

I went from:

Intel P3 with 512mb 
AMD Athlon 3000+ 1gb 
AMD Athlon x2 3800+ Venice Core 2gb 
AMD Athlon x2 4800+ 4gb 
AMD Athlon x2 5800+ 4gb
*Finally Switched to Intel*
Intel e5200 2gb
Intel e7200 4gb 
Intel q9550 4gb (Current) 

all in 5 year time span, maybe 6ish.


----------



## ap4lifetn (Jan 6, 2011)

Celeron 600MHz
Pentium 4 3.0GHz w/ HT
E6600 (first custom built pc)
Q6600
i7 920 (never looked back)


----------



## Thatguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its economically gruesome, but people that know how to built rigs like me, would be without work, if everyone would built their rigs themselves



  I can build my own rigs, I can even write my own code. Sometimes a prebuilt is just cheaper for what I need. alot of times I buy used prebuilts for pennies and put them into office duty around my bussiness. Its just economical. My current home rig is pretty nice. 1090t thuban, am3 board, 5770 gpu "getting upgraded to 6990/580 still waiting on benchmakrs but I know how thats comming out" The wife has a nicely built quad core pehon 9550 at 3ghz. 

  its not that I can't, its that sometimes its just easier to buy a prebuilt.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 6, 2011)

In order of acquiring:

Zilog Z80A @ 4.8MHz (Amstrad CP/M machine) - donated to hospital
Intel Pentium MMX @ 166MHz (Packard Bell Executive desktop) - donated to school, scrapped a year later 
Intel Pentium @ 90MHz (Toshiba Satellite Pro 410CDT) - DOS gaming laptop
Intel Pentium 4 @ 1.5GHz (eMachines 730) - still have
Intel Celeron M @ 1.3GHz (Medion SIM2000) - scrapped
Intel Core2 Duo @ 2.1GHz (Dell XPS 210) - main family PC
Intel Core2 Duo @ 1.66GHz (Packard Bell laptop) - main laptop
Intel Pentium Dual Core @ 2.0GHz (Dell Studio Hybrid) - still have
Intel Pentium III @ 800MHz - stored
Intel Pentium III @ 1GHz - legacy gaming PC
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ @ 3.0 GHz - stored
AMD Athlon II X2 250 @ 3.0GHz (Chachamaru) - still have
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (Chachamaru II) - main gaming PC


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's my timeline, not including mobile procs:

Intel 8086 7.25Mhz - could switch to turbo mode @ 10Mhz, but defaulted to lower clock for compatibility (whatever that means )
Intel 286 12Mhz
Intel 486DX 66Mhz - huge performance leap, had to downclock to 16Mhz to play DOS games like Wing Commander 
Intel Pentium 100Mhz
Intel Pentium MMX 166Mhz OC'd to 233 - added an 80mm fan to heatsink for cooler operation  
Intel Celeron Covington 300Mhz - no cache, worst POS I ever had, could OC to 450Mhz but not too stable
Intel Pentium III Coppermine 500Mhz OC'd to 583Mhz
Intel Pentium III Tualatin 1.13Ghz OC'd to 1.33Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 Northwood 2.8Ghz OC'd to 3Ghz
Intel Pentium 4 Prescott HT 3Ghz OC'd to 3.2Ghz - very hot!  first time I had to get an aftermarket cooler 
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4Ghz OC'd to 3.2Ghz
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83Ghz OC'd to 3.7Ghz
Next in line: Intel Core i7 2600K 3.4Ghz OC'd to - who knows... sky's the limit


----------



## Rhenna (Jan 6, 2011)

Limiting myself strictly to x86 and x64 stuff, things that I actually purchased, (as oppossed to "inheriting"), and they are not necessarily listed in order of appearance. (As you might imagine, quite a bit of this stuff was/is used concurrently. I have _*a lot*_ of PCs around the house.) And, I'm sure I'm overlooking or forgetting a few. Can't imagine why that would happen...

All of these were/are in rigs I built myself.

4.7MHz Intel 8088, AMD 8088
4.7MHz Intel 8086*
8MHz NEC V30
12MHz AMD 80286
25MHz Intel 80386
40MHz AMD 80386
40MHz Cyrix 486DLC
40MHz AMD 486
50MHz IBM 486SLC* (IBM PS/2)
100MHz AMD 486*
166MHz Cyrix 686
233MHz Cyrix 686
200MHz Intel Pentium MMX
266MHz AMD K6
350MHz AMD K6-2
450MHz AMD K6-2
533MHz AMD K6-2*
500MHz AMD K6-3*
300MHz Celeron (PGA)
550MHz Celeron  
233MHz Pentium II
333MHz Pentium II
450MHz Pentium III
550MHz Pentium III*
800MHz Pentium III (S370)
1GHz Pentium III*
1.4GHz Pentium III (Tulatin)*
700MHz Athlon (Slot A)*
800MHz Athlon
1GHz Athlon
1.47GHz AthlonXP*
1.8GHz AthlonXP
1.92GHz AthlonXP*
2.0GHz AthlonXP*
2.2GHz AthlonXP*
2.2GHz Athlon64 (S754)*
2.2GHz Athlon64 (S939)
2.4GHz Athlon64 (S939)*
2.4GHz Athlon64 X2 (S939)*
2.4GHz Opteron (X2) (S939)*
2.6GHz Athlon64 X2 (AM2)*
3.2GHz Pentium IV (Cedar Mill)
2.4GHz Core 2 Duo (E6600)*
2.4GHz Phenom X3*
2.7GHz Athlon X2 7750*
2.8GHz i5 760*
3.0GHz Phenom II X4*
3.4GHz Phenom II X4*

*** = still in use. 
(I have a LAN at home and many of these rigs are still used to run some older games. Others support old operating systems, such as Win95 and 98SE, OS/2, and, yes, even DOS. Some are just, well... ...old friends.)


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 6, 2011)

Rhenna said:


> Limiting myself strictly to x86 and x64 stuff, things that I actually purchased, (as oppossed to "inheriting"), and they are not necessarily listed in order of appearance. (As you might imagine, quite a bit of this stuff was/is used concurrently. I have _*a lot*_ of PCs around the house.) And, I'm sure I'm overlooking or forgetting a few. Can't imagine why that would happen...
> 
> All of these were/are in rigs I built myself.
> 
> ...



Whoa! that's a long list!


----------



## gumpty (Jan 6, 2011)

Family Computer:


Amiga 500

Kind of a big pause in here where I didn't have a regular computer, but used my brother's PCs on occasion, and my mum's when I was at her house - all very unimpressive and not memorable until I got back into PCs in 2005:


Aug 2005 - Feb 2007: P4 2.4Ghz (inherited from a mate)
Feb 2006 - Nov 2007: C2D E6600
Nov 2007 - Oct 2010: C2Q Q6600
Oct 2010 - : Core i5-760


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 6, 2011)

Thatguy said:


> I can build my own rigs, I can even write my own code. Sometimes a prebuilt is just cheaper for what I need. alot of times I buy used prebuilts for pennies and put them into office duty around my bussiness. Its just economical. My current home rig is pretty nice. 1090t thuban, am3 board, 5770 gpu "getting upgraded to 6990/580 still waiting on benchmakrs but I know how thats comming out" The wife has a nicely built quad core pehon 9550 at 3ghz.
> 
> its not that I can't, its that sometimes its just easier to buy a prebuilt.



true, but also, sometimes you just want to know you have done something yourself


----------



## hat (Jan 6, 2011)

If I had a ton of rigs to keep track of, especially putting together rigs for work, I would definately go prebuilt. You won't catch a prebuilt rig in my own home, though.


----------



## forthewinwin (Jan 7, 2011)

Ah... good old memories.

Celeron 500Mhz thing back in good 'ol 1999
P4 2.6Ghz Single Core
Core 2 Duo E8400
Now Quad Q6600 w/ 1.225 VID


----------



## Frizz (Jan 7, 2011)

_*2004 - 2008 *_
Intel Pentium 4 3.00E GHz, 1M Cache, 800 MHz FSB

_*2008 - 2010* _
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600  8M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB

_*2010 - 2011 Present*_
Intel Core i7 930 8M Cache, 2.80 GHz, 4.80 GT/s Intel® QPI


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 7, 2011)

My timeline is short because back in those days (before the 3200+) i was mainly a Console gamer. 

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2GHz
Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 2GHz
Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2.66GHz
Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz


----------



## makwy2 (Jan 7, 2011)

Before I cared about computers:
486
Pentium
Pentium III
Athlon
Athlon 2800+

After I begun caring:
Turion 64 x2 (Laptop)
Core 2 Duo (Laptop)
Phenom II x4 955 BE
Phenom II x4 B50 (an unlocked 550)

Next Step: Bulldozer & Intel for a Hackintosh


----------

